# الطريق المسيحي الأصيل، اتبعني - التبعية (موضوع متكامل)



## aymonded (17 أبريل 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]

(أولاً) الطريق المسيحي الحقيقي تبعية وحمل الصليب*​​   [FONT=&quot]في واقع معرفتنا بشخص الرب فأننا نجده يدعونا دعوة خاصة، وهي دعوة مغايرة ومختلفة عن العهد القديم من جهة الشكل وإظهار القصد الإلهي، لأنها دعوة لا تحمل معنى باطني أو معنى نبوي سيتحقق من جهة المستقبل، ولا دعوة تتحقق على مستوى الجسد من جهة هذا العالم الحاضر وسُبل الراحة فيه، أو من جهة المُلك الأرضي البالي، ولا تحمل أي رمزية فيها، بل دعوته دعوة مباشرة، صريحة واضحة، لا تحتاج لشرح وتفسير، جذورها ضاربة في الأبدية، وهي دعوة الله العليا في المسيح يسوع، الذي خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أُعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الازلية. ​[FONT=&quot](فيلبي 3: 14؛ 2تيموثاوس 1: 9) ​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذه الدعوة تقول*​​   [FONT=&quot]*(1)  تعالوا فقد أُكمل*: أَنَا مَجَّدْتُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ *أَكْمَلْتُهُ*؛ فَلَمَّا أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخَلَّ قَالَ: «*قَدْ أُكْمِلَ*». وَنَكَّسَ رَأْسَهُ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ؛ إِنَّ اللهَ *قَدْ أَكْمَلَ هَذَا لَنَا نَحْنُ* أَوْلاَدَهُمْ إِذْ أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً فِي الْمَزْمُورِ الثَّانِي: أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 17: 4؛ 19: 30؛ أعمال 13: 33)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot]*(2) طوبى للمدعوين* إلى عشاء عُرس الخروف وقال هذه هي أقوال الله الصادقة؛ كما ان قدرته الالهية قد وهبت لنا كل ما هو للحياة والتقوى بمعرفة الذي دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة (دَعَانَا إِلَى مَجْدِهِ وَفَضِيلَتِهِ). اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الالهية هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة (وَبِهَذَا صَارَ بِإِمْكَانِكُمْ أَنْ تَتَخَلَّصُوا مِنَ الْفَسَادِ الَّذِي تَنْشُرُهُ الشَّهْوَةُ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَتَشْتَرِكُوا فِي الطَّبِيعَةِ الإِلَهِيَّةِ). [/FONT][FONT=&quot](لوقا 14: 17؛ رؤيا 19: 9؛ 2بطرس 1: 3 – 4)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فالدعوة هنا غالية وثمينة للغاية وواقعها التطبيقي مسيرة في القداسة، وهي قائمة على وعد بالحياة الأبدية، وهذه الدعوة قُدمت بشكل التصاق بالتبعية في طريق الحق المُشخص، الذي هو بذاته وشخصه ربنا يسوع، لأنه بنطق فمه الطاهر عرَّف ذاته نوراً مُحيياً وطريقاً حياً إلى الآب: «*أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي؛ أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ*».                          (يوحنا 14: 6؛ 8: 12)[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فالدعوة دعوة مسيرة إلى الآب في المسيح، فيها تبعية طاعة في النور لتتميم مشيئة إلهة مُعلنة بالروح في الإنجيل، فالدعوة دعوة تبعية مستنيرة، لأن من يتبع شخص المسيح الرب النور الحقيقي لا يمشي في الظلمة، بل يكون له نور الحياة (يوحنا 8: 12)، فيرى ويبصر ويُعاين النور ويسلك ويعيش فيه بالصدق والحق بلا كذب أو ادعاء، بل تكون حياته كلها نور في الرب: إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّ لَنَا شَرِكَةً مَعَهُ وَسَلَكْنَا فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، نَكْذِبُ وَلَسْنَا نَعْمَلُ الْحَقَّ؛ لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ قَبْلاً ظُلْمَةً وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَنُورٌ فِي الرَّبِّ. اسْلُكُوا كَأَوْلاَدِ نُورٍ.                                       (1يوحنا 1: 6؛ أفسس 5: 8) [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]والتبعية على هذا المستوى، قد حدد شكلها الكامل: "الرب بنفسه"، وذلك لكي نصل لهذه النتيجة كواقع في حياتنا العملية إذ قال: *وَمَنْ لاَ يَأْخُذُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعُنِي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي.        *(متى 10: 38)[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وعلينا أن نُلاحظ كلام الرب بكل تدقيق، لأن تبعيته تعني أن نلتزم بالطريق المُحدد الذي سار فيه بنفسه وبشخصه، لأننا لا نسير في طريقنا الخاص وفق ما يتفق مع آراءنا الشخصية وما نرتاح إليه أو حسب علمنا ومعرفتنا، بل نسير في طريق الرب الذي اجتاز فيه بنفسه، لذلك قبل أن يقول للجميع أن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي، قد سبق هذا الكلام بما هو موضوع عليه أن يفعله، ثم بعد ما قال ماذا سيفعل على وجه التحديد تكلم عن تبعيته في نفس ذات الطريق عينه:[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]«إِنَّهُ *يَنْبَغِي* ([FONT=&quot]δεῖ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]necessary[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]inevitable[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – المعنى هنا = أساسي، حتمي، ضروري، مقتضى، واجب) أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيراً وَيُرْفَضُ ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἀποδοκιμασθῆναι[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = والكلمة تحمل معنى الرفض والطرد بمعنى عدم الجدارة والتجريد من الأهلية، أو جعله عاجزا عن حرمة حق الاشتراك) مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ *وَيُقْتَلُ* وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ *يَقُومُ*». وَقَالَ لِلْجَمِيعِ: «إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ *يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي* فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ وَيَتْبَعْنِي. فَإِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا، وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ (يخسر ويبذل) نَفْسَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي فَهَذَا يُخَلِّصُهَا. لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يَنْتَفِعُ الإِنْسَانُ لَوْ رَبِحَ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ وَأَهْلَكَ نَفْسَهُ أَوْ خَسِرَهَا؟»                                            (لوقا 9: 22 – 25)[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فالطريق هنا هو طريق مُحدد من قِبَل الله، فهو بذل الذات، بذل النفس وتقديمها للموت من أجله، أو بمعنى أدق "*معه*"، لأننا لا نسير منفردين ومنعزلين بأنفسنا، بل نسير معهُ (بتلازم والتصاق) في نفس ذات الطريق عينه، لكي يحيا هو بنفسه في كل واحد على المستوى الشخصي، وعلينا أن نُلاحظ كلام الرسول الذي ربط فيه صلبه مع المسيح الرب بالحب وبالبذل الذي بذله الرب أولاً من أجلنا: [/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ صُلِبْتُ*[FONT=&quot]، فَأَحْيَا *لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ*، فَمَا أَحْيَاهُ الآنَ فِي الْجَسَدِ فَإِنَّمَا أَحْيَاهُ فِي الإِيمَانِ، إِيمَانِ ابْنِ اللهِ، *الَّذِي أَحَبَّنِي وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِي*.                (غلاطية 2: 20)[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فأنا *بكامل حريتي* اخترت بوعيي وارتضيت بمسرة أن أسير معه (ملازماً لهُ – أسير معه خطوة بخطوة) في طريق المشقة وبذل النفس حتى الموت الفعلي، أي أتبعه في طريق الموت عينه الذي سار فيه حسب التدبير الخلاصي، بكونه أظهر حب الآب فيه من نحونا نحن البشر، إذ أنه سلَّم نفسه للموت من أجلي أنا، لذلك استحق التبعية عن جدارة لأنه هو بذاته الحياة، فليس لنا حياة ولا خلاص إلا فيه هو بشخصه بكونه وسيط وحيد لنا، وبه نحن المدعوين ننال وعد الميراث الأبدي: [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إلَهٌ *وَاحِدٌ* وَوَسِيطٌ *وَاحِدٌ* بَيْنَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ الإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ؛ [FONT=&quot]فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ لِلَّهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ، يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتَةٍ لِتَخْدِمُوا اللهَ الْحَيَّ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وَلأَجْلِ هَذَا هُوَ وَسِيطُ عَهْدٍ جَدِيدٍ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ *الْمَدْعُّوُونَ* – إِذْ صَارَ مَوْتٌ لِفِدَاءِ التَّعَدِّيَاتِ الَّتِي فِي الْعَهْدِ الأَوَّلِ – *يَنَالُونَ* وَعْدَ الْمِيرَاثِ الأَبَدِيِّ. [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot](1تيموثاوس 2: 5؛ عبرانيين 9: 15)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (18 أبريل 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](+) شرط التبعية حسب الإنجيل*​​   [FONT=&quot]إن أراد أحد أن يأتي وراء المسيح الرب، عليه أن يأتي بكامل حريته واختياره الشخصي تحت مسئولية إرادته، كما أن عليه أن يصغي لكلامه الذي قاله، لأنه حدد الطريقة الوحيدة للمسيرة السليمة في تبعيته والتي لم ولن يوجد غيرها أبداً، لأنه لا يصح أن نخترع طريقة أُخرى نسير بها وراءه مهما ما كان شكلها رائع ومعناها الروحي عميق، ولا نضع شروطاً حسب دراستنا ومعرفتنا ولا بتأملاتنا الخاصة حسب ما يُمليه عليه فكرنا الذي نظن أنه مستنير وفاهم الأمور الصحيحة والسليمة في كمال معناها لأنه سهر عليها ودرسها بكل دقة وتدقيق، أو نقف أمام كلماته ونتساءل لماذا هذا التحديد؟، بل ينبغي أن نستمع إليه ونصغي لكلماته لنُطيع وننُفذ بتواضع ومحبة، لأنه حدد لنا المسيرة قائلاً: [*إِنْ أَرَادَ* أَحَدٌ أَنْ *يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي* فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ]. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبالرجوع لكلمة (*أَرَادَ*) فأننا نجد أن هذه الكلمة التي نطق بها شخص المسيح الرب في الإنجيل أتت في اليوناني بكلمة [FONT=&quot]θέλει[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والكلمة هنا من الفعل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]θέλω[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وتعني [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](desire): إبْتَغَى؛ أَرَادَ؛ أرَادَه؛ إشْتاق؛ إشْتاق إلى؛ إشْتاق لِ؛ إشْتَهَى؛ تاق، وهي تُعبِّر عن رغبة داخلية حُرة مسئولة، ولذلك فأن العبارة (*إِنْ أَرَادَ*) هي عبارة شرطية، تأتي هنا لتوضيح وإظهار شرط التبعية حسب قصد الرب: إن أراد أحد يأتي ورائي (فأن عليه الآتي) ينكر نفسه. [/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لذلك فأن الذي يأكله الشوق في قلبه ويبتغي أن يتبع مسيح الحياة على مستوى الواقع العملي، عليه أن ينكر نفسه أولاً ليستطيع أن يحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبع المسيح الرب إلى الجلجثة لكي يُصلب فعلياً فيموت معه واقعياً، ومن ثمَّ يتذوق قيامته لتصير خبرة حقيقية في حياته الشخصية، فيبلغ معه لحضن الآب، لأنه بدون [*إنكار النفس*] لن يستطيع أحد أن يحمل صليبه بقبول ورضا مع الشكر، وبدون حمل الصليب يستحيل – في المطلق – الموت مع المسيح، وبدون موت معهُ لا قيامة لأحد: لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ صِرْنَا مُتَّحِدِينَ مَعَهُ بِشِبْهِ مَوْتِهِ نَصِيرُ أَيْضاً بِقِيَامَتِهِ (رومية 6: 5)، وبدون القيامة يتعذر علينا أن نسكن حيث المسيح الرب جالس وكائن: "في حضن الآب".
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لأن من يسكن في مجد الابن الوحيد لا بُدَّ من أن يحمل نفس ذات الطبيعة السماوية لأنه مولود من فوق [اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ، وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ – يوحنا 3: 6]، والمولد من فوق صارت لهُ طبيعة البرّ والنور، وبالتالي يستطيع أن يسكن في وطن النور، لأن الله قدوس، نور وساكن في النور، فكيف للظلمة أن تعيش في النور، لذلك فأنه بدون موت وقيامة مع المسيح فأننا لن نلبس المسيح، وأن لم نلبس المسيح ونصير خليقة جديدة طبعها طبع سماوي، كيف نتواجد في حضن الآب، لأن كيف نحتمل نور المجد السماوي ونحن عراه من المسيح الرب النور والقيامة والحياة، لذلك يقول الرسول: لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ ([FONT=&quot]εἰς[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]into[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ (والمعنى هنا القصد منه المشاركة أي اعتمدتم في المسيح فلبستم، أي الدخول في المسيح للبس المسيح)؛ وَلَبِسْتُمُ الْجَدِيدَ الَّذِي يَتَجَدَّدُ لِلْمَعْرِفَةِ حَسَبَ صُورَةِ خَالِقِهِ. [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot](غلاطية 3: 27؛ كولوسي 3: 10)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وبناء على ذلك، فأن كنا عُراه من المسيح الرب فستكون حياتنا المسيحية مجرد شكل، وستصير عندنا مجرد أفكار ونظريات غير قابله للتطبيق على أرض الواقع، بل ستظل حبيسة الانفعالات النفسية المتقلبة، أو حبيسة العقل وكتب اللاهوت وأفكار الفلسفة وأبحاث من يدَّعوا انهم مستنيرين، أو الظاهر أنهم مُعلمي التقوى والفضيلة، لأنهم يَحْزِمُونَ أَحْمَالاً ثَقِيلَةً عَسِرَةَ الْحَمْلِ وَيَضَعُونَهَا عَلَى أَكْتَافِ النَّاسِ وَهُمْ لاَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُحَرِّكُوهَا بِإِصْبِعِهِمْ (متى 23: 4)، لأن رسالة الخدمة الروحية وتقديم التعليم اللاهوتي نفسه (حسب مشيئة الله وإعلان تدبيره) تستحيل – بشكل مُطلق – بدون التبعية الفعلية للمسيح الرب حسب الشرط الذي وضعه وهو انكار النفس وحمل الصليب (كل يوم) وتذوق خبرة الموت مع المسيح فعلياً وواقعياً: [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدِمُنِي *فَلْيَتْبَعْنِي*، وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا هُنَاكَ أَيْضاً يَكُونُ خَادِمِي. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدِمُنِي يُكْرِمُهُ الآبُ.                                                               (يوحنا 12: 26)[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وعلينا أن نركز في كلمة *فَلْيَتْبَعْنِي* لأنها أتت في الإنجيل بكلمة ([FONT=&quot]ἀκολουθείτω[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) وهي أتت بعدة معاني: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]follow – attend – accompany[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والكلمة تحمل في باطنها معنى الإيمان ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]follow: believe in[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) فالتبعية هنا أساسها الإيمان، ولذلك فالكلمة تحمل عدة معانٍ متنوعة كثيرة جداً تُفيد معنى التبعية نتيجة الإيمان وكيف تكون: اِسْتَمَعَ – رافَق – اِسْتَصْحَبَ – أقْبَل على – حافَظ ولَزِم، يلازم أو لازَم – اِتَّبَعَ – أَطَاعَ – إلْتَزَم – إمْتَثَل – اِنْتَهَجَ – تَقَيّد بِ – ثَبَت على – خَضَع لِ – سَلَكَ – طاوَعَ – لاحَق – واظَب وداوَم.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً باختصار وتركيز فأن معنى *فَلْيَتْبَعْنِي* [FONT=&quot]ἀκολουθείτω[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = مُتَابَعَة ؛ مُلاَحَقَة ؛ مُوَاصَلَة.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فطريق الحق للحياة مع المسيح وتبعيته بإخلاص، يبدأ *بإنكار النفس* والتخلي (من جهة الاتكال) عن معارفها الروحية واللاهوتية الفلسفية وحتى الانفعالية النفسية، ونسيان كل لذاتها ورغباتها وكل ما تشتهيه في هذا العالم الحاضر الشرير، وذلك بكونها أحبت المسيح الرب الذي دعاها بالمجد والفضيلة لتكون قدساً خاصاً به، لتدخل في شركة الطبيعة الإلهية هاربة من الفساد الذي في العلم بالشهوة. [FONT=&quot]                                                             (2بطرس 1: 3 – 4)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (18 أبريل 2018)

[FONT=&quot]فالرب قبل أن يُنادي بحمل الصليب *مهد إليه بإنكار النفس*، ​​[FONT=&quot]لأنه يستحيل علينا أن نعيش كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح وندخل في شركة حقيقية مع الله والقديسين في النور بدون هذا الإنكار، بل أيضاً حتى التوبة نفسها يصير استمرارها مستحيلاً، لأننا لا نرغب في أن ننكر أنفسنا ونخرج خارج دائرتها، رافضين رغبة تنعمها بالشهوات الزائلة واللذات الوقتية، بل نضع الحجج والبراهين لتثبيت شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة كأنها شيء بسيط ومشروع، وبالتالي فأننا لن نرضى بالصليب لأننا لا نُريد أن ننكر أنفسنا بكوننا صرنا لآخر، أي صرنا لشخص المسيح العظيم القدوس، لذلك فأن المعوق الرئيسي للحياة الروحية هو اننا نعيش لأنفسنا، منحصرين فيها مُتممين كل رغباتها وما تشتهيه: لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ مِنَّا يَعِيشُ لِذَاتِهِ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَمُوتُ لِذَاتِهِ. لأَنَّنَا إِنْ عِشْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَعِيشُ وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَمُوتُ. فَإِنْ عِشْنَا وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَحْنُ. لأَنَّهُ لِهَذَا مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ وَقَامَ وَعَاشَ لِكَيْ يَسُودَ ([FONT=&quot]κυριεύω​[FONT=&quot]) (والكلمة تحمل معنى: اختصاص قَضَائِيّ، السلطة القضائية، في سلطته؛ في نطاق اختصاصه، يملك؛ والمعنى العام = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]power to give orders and make others obey[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) عَلَى الأَحْيَاءِ وَالأَمْوَاتِ.                                          (رومية 14: 7 – 9) [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لذلك علينا أن نُدرك أنه بدون إنكار النفس تستحيل التبعية تحت أي بند أو شرط آخر، فينبغي أن نُكرس قلبنا لهُ ولا نعرف أنفسنا بعد بحسب الجسد، بل نعرفه في حياتنا الشخصية كملك لهُ السيادة الكاملة بسلطان، وذلك بكونه إلهاً حياً لهُ المُلك والسلطان الأبدي وحضوره حضوراً مُحيياً، لذلك فأننا نخضع لهُ – بالتقوى والمحبة – خضوعاً كاملاً، وذلك مثل العبد لإرادة سيده والابن الطائع لأبيه، ومن أجله نحسب أنفسنا كغنم للذبح: «إِنَّنَا مِنْ أَجْلِكَ نُمَاتُ كُلَّ النَّهَارِ. قَدْ حُسِبْنَا مِثْلَ غَنَمٍ لِلذَّبْحِ» (رومية 8: 36)، وهذا هو سرّ الثبات في التوبة وضبط المسيرة الروحية كلها والسلوك بالطهارة والثبات في الحق وحياة القداسة وظهور ثمر غرس كلمته في قلبنا. [/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]ومن هُنا يلزمنا أن نتعرَّف على الصليب لا بكونه مأساة، بل كنعمة خلاص، وبذلك نرحب به حينما يأتي إلينا، لأنه يأتي بفرح، لا في ذاته بالطبع لأنه مؤلم جداً وفيه ضيق عظيم، بل بسبب تبعية مسيح القيامة والحياة، لأننا ننظر لرئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع السائر بثبات نحو الصليب ليُرضي الآب: والذي أرسلني *هو معي*، *ولم يتركني الآب وحدي* لأني في كل حين *أفعل ما يُرضيه* (يوحنا 8: 29)*[FONT=&quot][1]**.
*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]فالمسيح الرب سار نحو الصليب – بخطوات ثابتة واثقة – حسب التدبير والمشيئة بدون أن يتملص أو يهرب أو يتذمرّ، بل كان مُصراً إصراراً على تتميم مشيئة الآب بطاعة كاملة حتى النهاية، أي حتى الموت موت الصليب، فأن كان بحسب الخليقة العتيقة آدم سقط في عدم الطاعة، أتى المسيح الرب من السماء مرتدياً إنسانيتنا، ليُطيع الآب ويفعل ما يُرضيه بصفته بكر الخليقة الجديدة: حِينَئِذٍ قُلْتُ: هَئَنَذَا جِئْتُ. بِدَرْجِ الْكِتَابِ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّي. أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا إِلَهِي سُرِرْتُ. وَشَرِيعَتُكَ فِي وَسَطِ أَحْشَائِي (إِنَّ مَسَرَّتِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ الصَّالِحَةَ يَا إِلَهِي، وَشَرِيعَتُكَ فِي صَمِيمِ قَلْبِي).                                                 (مزمور 40: 7 – 8)[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فالصليب لم يكن شيء مُفاجئ ولا طارئ أو عارض في طريق المسيح الرب، بل كان ضرورة حتمية واجبة حسب التدبير [الآنَ نَفْسِي قَدِ اضْطَرَبَتْ. وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ؟ أَيُّهَا الآبُ نَجِّنِي مِنْ هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ!. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ (يوحنا 12: 27)]، وكذلك صار هذا لنا نحن أيضاً أساساً جوهرياً لحياتنا المسيحية حسب قول الرب نفسه عن تبعيته الحقيقية، لأنها ليست نظرية ولا حياة تنعم بالجسد وراحة في هذا العالم الحاضر وتحقيق كل ما نرغبه فيه حتى لو اتخذ طريقاً شرعياً بالصلاة، بل هي (أي الحياة المسيحية) سيراً أميناً مع المسيح الرب تحت المزلة والاضطهاد والآلام والرفض والتعيير من الجميع حتى الموت موت الصليب.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]والصليب على هذا المستوى ليس نوع من أنواع الألم الطبيعي المُلازم للحياة الفانية كجزء لا يتجزأ منها، ولا هو قضية رفض من جهة مبدأ نتمسك به أو عقيدة نعتنقها وكانت سبب رفض ومقاومة الناس لنا لأننا لا نتوافق مع أفكارهم ولا نُرضيهم، لأن الصليب أن لم نعي واقعيته في حياتنا المسيحية الحقيقية الواقعية، فلن يصير سوى مجرد مصيبة من ضمن مصائب الحياة اليومية، أو تجربة من تجارب الحياة وضيقتها التي يراها جميع الناس بلا استثناء بسبب عامل الموت والفساد الذي سرى في البشرية مثل النار في الهشيم، أو نراه على أساس انه مرض جسدي يعترينا ونُصبِّر أنفسنا عليه، بكوننا نرى أن هناك عجز في الشفاء، لذلك نقول – مستسلمين لواقع – أنه صليبنا. [/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فللأسف أحياناً البعض – بعدم وعي – يفتش في حياته الاجتماعية عن صليب لنفسه، ويحاول أن يركض وراء الألم والرفض باستفزاز غيره من الناس بحجة أنه يوصل رسالة الخلاص، أو يحاول يصبر نفسه على آلام مرضه أو الضيقات المحيطة به في وسط العالم سواء مادية أو معنوية، فيخترع صليباً لنفسه – حسب تصوره الخاص – لا يجعله يتأصل في المسيح الرب ويسير في طريقه باستقامة، وبذلك يصير أسيراً لذاته فيتوجع أكثر بسبب تعقيد الأمور وشدة الأمراض التي تأتي على جسده الضعيف، وربما يدخل في دوامة نفسية تدمره داخلياً، ويحيا في صراع ونزاع مرير قد يسقطه في حالة من اليأس حتى يفقد كل رجاء وأمل في الحياة الحاضرة نفسها، وهذا يعتبر مرض نفسي خطير يحتاج علاج، لأننا لا نستحضر الألم أو نبحث ونُفتش عنه لنجلبه لأنفسنا، ولا حتى نخترع حجج لنُصبَّر أنفسنا على الضيقات ونُلبس كل شيء ثوب الصليب حتى نرتاح نفسياً، لذلك علينا أن نحذر ونفهم لأن الصليب بالنسبة للمسيحي الحقيقي ليس نوع من أنواع الاستسلام للأمر الواقع بسبب قلة الحيلة أو ضغوط الحياة التي ليست في أيدينا، ولا هو الحزن المُظلم أو اليأس المُدمر للنفس، أو رفض الحياة وعدم الرغبة في أن نعيش متمنيين الموت لأننا مكسورين ومحطمين بسبب ضيق الزمان الحاضر أو فقد الأحباء الذين كانوا سنداً لنا فيه.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فالصليب الذي يتحدث عنه الرب هو *رضا القبول الكامل* *الواعي لمشيئة الله* وتتميمها للنهاية بالموت لبلوغ القيامة، لأنه لم توجد القيامة بدون الصليب، فالموضوع ليس قناعة العقل قسراً أو التواء للحقائق بسبب ضعفنا النفسي، فنصور الضيق أو المحنة العادية التي نمر بها على أنها صليب علينا أن نقبله خاضعين خانعين مقتنعين جبراً أو استسلاماً، لكن الصليب – في واقعه – هو معرفة مشيئة الله بدقة والسير فيها بوعي وإدراك عالي بحكمة وتدبير حسن بكل رضا وطاعة بأمانة للنهاية: لاَ تَخَفِ الْبَتَّةَ مِمَّا أَنْتَ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ تَتَأَلَّمَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا إِبْلِيسُ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يُلْقِيَ بَعْضاً مِنْكُمْ فِي السِّجْنِ لِكَيْ تُجَرَّبُوا، وَيَكُونَ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ عَشَرَةَ أَيَّامٍ. كُنْ أَمِيناً إِلَى الْمَوْتِ فَسَأُعْطِيكَ إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ؛ كن صادقا وأمينا معه فتنال في كل حين بغيتك.                       (رؤيا 2: 10؛ سيراخ 29: 3)[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لذلك ينبغي علينا أن نُميز – بوضوح – ما بين الصليب الذي حسب مشيئة الله لنتبع المسيح، وبين آلام الزمان الحاضر الطبيعية والتي ليست حسب مشيئة الله ولا تدبيره، مثل المرض الطبيعي وغيرها من مشاكل الحياة الحاضرة، لأنها بطبيعتها دخيلة بسبب الفساد وعامل الموت (بالرغم من أننا نشكر الله لأجلها أيضاً، وتدخل في سر التدبير الإلهي وتعمل أيضاً لخلاص النفس وبنيانها، الروحي السليم، لأن كل أو جميع الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله المدعوين حسب قصده)، وهذه تختلف جوهرياً عن قبول أوجاع صليب عار المسيح الرب لأن أساسه طاعة الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، لأن القبول قبول أبناء الله المحبين لشخصه، العارفين مشيئته، وشهوتهم أن يتمموها للنهاية كما فعل الرب نفسه بطاعة مشيئة الآب التي يعرفها لأنها مُحدده واضحة أمامه لأنها عطيته: الكأس التي *أعطاني الآب* ألا أشربها (يوحنا 18: 11)، وسرّ الطاعة هنا هو قوة الحب الحقيقي الكامل.[/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot]اِجْعَلْنِي كَخَاتِمٍ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ كَخَاتِمٍ عَلَى سَاعِدِكَ، لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ قَوِيَّةٌ كَالْمَوْتِ، الْغَيْرَةُ قَاسِيَةٌ كَالْهَاوِيَةِ، لَهِيبُهَا لَهِيبُ نَارِ لَظَى الرَّبِّ. مِيَاهٌ كَثِيرَةٌ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُطْفِئَ الْمَحَبَّةَ وَالسُّيُولُ لاَ تَغْمُرُهَا. إِنْ أَعْطَى الإِنْسَانُ كُلَّ ثَرْوَةِ بَيْتِهِ بَدَلَ الْمَحَبَّةِ تُحْتَقَرُ احْتِقَاراً.      (نشيد 8: 6 – 7)[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]إذاً ما هو الصليب الذي يقصده الرب على وجه التحديد لكي نتبعه تبعية سليمة!*[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]طبعاً هناك درجات متتابعة  في الصليب مُعلنه في إنجيل خلاصنا، أن لم نعيها فلن نسير – أبداً – باستقامة في طريق الرب، ولذلك علينا الآن أن نشرح بالتفصيل قصد الرب كما هوَّ واضح في العهد الجديد، دون زيادة أو نقصان، لنستطيع أن نعي طريقنا المسيحي الأصيل لنسير فيه بكمال وعينا ونحيا مسيحيين بالصدق والحق عارفين مشيئة الله وتدبيره الحسن في حياتنا، مع الحذر من معرفته بفلسفة الفكر وقناعتنا الشخصية، أو بمنطوق النظريات والأفكار الإنسانية المقنعة ولا حسب الدراسات اللاهوتية الحديثة ولا حتى القديمة، ولا بمجرد انفعالات نفسية، لأن بطبيعتها متقلبة، لأن القلب نجيس ومخادع، أخدع من كل شيء فمن يعرفه؟.[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لذلك نحتاج أن ننظر ونلاحظ أنفسنا بدقة وتدقيق شديد، لأن الحياة مع المسيح حياة واقعية، فلو لاحظنا أننا انفعلنا وتحمسنا، فهذا حسن، لكن علينا أن نفحص هذا الانفعال، فهل تحول لطاعة تُرجمت لعمل في واقعنا اليومي بتتميم مشيئة الله في حياتنا أم أنه مضى وانتهى ونُسي مع الوقت، ولم يعد سوى مجرد ذكرى وانتهت بزوال المؤثر. [/FONT]
_____________________
 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*[1]* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهنا السرّ كله بشعور البعض بتخلي الله عنهم لأنهم لا يعملوا ما يُرضي الله[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 أبريل 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](ثانياً) الصليب كما قصده الرب حسب دعوته لنا 
(يحمل صليبه ويتبعني)*​​ ​  *[FONT=&quot](أ) الدرجة الأولى والأساسية أو المدخل الصحيح للصليب هو: إنكار النفس*​​    [FONT=&quot]علينا الآن أن نُدرك معنى الصليب كما قصده الرب، لأنه ليس هو مرض الجسد – كما تم الشرح سابقاً بإيجاز – ولا أتعاب العالم في الحياة الحاضرة اليومية، لأن الصليب *اختيار إرادي،* أما بالنسبة للأمراض وغيرها من الآلام اليومية الطبيعية التي تحدث للجميع (من مشاكل مادية بسبب الغلاء أو الأمراض المختلفة.. الخ)، ليس فيها اختيار شخصي، لأنها تأتي طبيعياً لكل واحد (بشكل عام) بسبب الموت الذي دخل إلى العالم وحالة فساد الإنسان المنتشر، ولكن الرب حدد قائلاً: ​
  *[FONT=&quot]+ إن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي: ينكر نفسه، ويحمل صليبه، كل يوم، ويتبعني. *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فقد بدأ كلامه بكلمة *إن أراد*، يعني هناك فعل إرادي = اختيار شخصي، يعني الاختيار هنا هو "اختياري الإرادي" الخاص بي أنا وحدي، أما المرض الجسدي وأتعاب الحياة الحاضرة هي حالة عامة يشترك فيها الجميع بلا استثناء، فهي لا تختص بالمسيحي وحده ولا حتى غيره من الناس على أساس ديني، فهي ليست اختياراً شخصياً، لأن ليس فيها أي حرية، لأني لا أختار - بإرادتي - أن أكون فقيراً مادياً أو أعيش في الغلاء، ولا حتى أن أكون مريضاً ف الجسد (إلا لو أهملت صحتي عن قصد وهذا خطأ جسيم) بل المرض يأتي طبيعياً لأن الجسد ضعيف مُعرَّض لأن يمرض ويتعب ويشيخ ويموت ويفسد، وكل الناس ممكن أن تمرض أو لا تمرض، ومن الممكن أن تمر بضيق أو تحيا في راحة من جهة الجسد أو حتى النفس، وهذا كله لا علاقة لهُ بشروط تبعية المسيح الرب كما نطق بها، *فالصليب فيه اختيار إرادي حُرّ*، لأنه نتاج تبعية أنا بشخصي اخترتها وقبلتها كما هي بكل شروطها وكل ما فيها من تبعات.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فأنا أُريد أن أتبع المسيح وأسير معه بشروطه هوَّ كما قالها للجميع: [*ينكر نفسه، يحمل صليبه كل يوم، ويتبعني*]، وهذا هو الطريق الصحيح، طريق المسيح الرب الوحيد، طريق الصليب لبلوغ القيامة، وبدون الصليب لن أكون تلميذاً حقيقياً لهُ، وبالتالي فلن أتبعه وأسير على أثر خطواته خطوة بخطوة بثبات ورسوخ، ربما اُعجب بشخصيته كثيراً جداً، وأحب أن أحفظ كلماته التي نطق بها بكونها في قمة الرفعة الإنسانية حسب نظرتي العميقة، وربما أدرسها بكل دقة وأنال فيها درجة الدكتوراه أو الماچيستير، واصير معلماً للإنجيل وشارحاًَ للاهوت، وربما أحيا مسيحياً بالشكل والصورة الكاملة، وأيضاً أتكلم عن أتعابي ومشقاتي في الحياة الحاضرة على أساس أنها صليبي الذي ينبغي أن أصبر عليه وكلي ثقة في الله، لكني – مع ذلك كله – *لا أتبع* المسيح الرب في الطريق الذي رسمه وحدده بنفسه.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]لذلك علينا الآن أن نشرح معنى الصليب كما قصده الرب، وذلك إن كنا حقاً نُريد أن نتبعه باختيارنا وبصدق قلبنا بكل أمانة حتى النهاية، لكن علينا أن نشرح أولاً بداية مهمة جداً وأساسيه للصليب، ومن غيرها لن نستطيع أن نسير في درب المسيح الرب إطلاقاً، وعلينا أن نستوعب هذه الخطوة الهامة للغاية، لأنها إعداد هام لحمل الصليب، وبدونها يستحيل حمله على الإطلاق، وهو ظاهر في قول الرب نفسه (أن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي *فلينكر نفسه*)، فطريق الصليب يسبقه أو بدايته الصحيحة هو إنكار النفس [*ينكر نفسه*]: *[FONT=&quot]ἀρνησάσθω ἑαυτὸν[/FONT]*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وينكر ([FONT=&quot]Verb[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἀρνέομαι[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تُنطق [/FONT][FONT=&quot]arneomai[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وتعني: أبْطَل؛ أَبَى؛ أنْكَر؛ تَبَرّأ مِن؛ تَنَصّل مِن؛ جَحَد؛ رَفَض؛ التعامل مرفوض أو الوصول مرفوض؛ وفي تحليل للمعنى عند بعض الشارحين يوضحون المعنى بـ: رفض الوصول إلى الحساب لأنه قيد الاستخدام من قبل مسؤول رفيع المستوى؛ خلع؛ أخلى وأفرغ.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فالموضوع هنا (من جهة الإنكار) له اتجاهين متلاصقين ومهمين للغاية:[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot](الاتجاه الأول)*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وهو رفض التعلق بالذات أي اتبرأ منها تماماً، والمعنى هنا الخلع والتسليم، أي أخلع عني نفسي ولا أعرفها بعد حسب الجسد، وبالتالي أرفض رغباتها الحسية من جهة الأهواء والشهوات، وأُسلمها لآخر ليقودني كما شاء، وبذلك يكون التواصل بيني وبين ذاتي أو نفسي غير مُتاح لأنها قيد الاستخدام، لأني سلَّمت نفسي لتكون تحت سلطان آخر، ليقودني كما شاء هوَّ، وليس حسب إرادتي أنا (لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَنْقَادُونَ بِرُوحِ اللهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمْ أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ. – رومية 8: 14)، وذلك حسب نطق الرب نفسه لأنه هو المثال: [لِتَكُنْ *لاَ* إِرَادَتِي، *بَلْ* إِرَادَتُكَ – لوقا 22: 42].

[/FONT]    [FONT=&quot]لأن إرادتي منذ البداية أن *اتبعه وأسير وراءه خطوة بخطوة* دون أدنى انحراف عن الخط المرسوم من قِبله، لذلك سلمته نفسي بلا رجعة: اَلْحَقَّ، الْحَقَّ، أَقُولُ لَكَ: لَمَّا كُنْتَ أَكْثَرَ حَدَاثَةً كُنْتَ تُمَنْطِقُ ذَاتَكَ وَتَمْشِي حَيْثُ تَشَاءُ. وَلَكِنْ مَتَى شِخْتَ فَإِنَّكَ تَمُدُّ يَدَيْكَ وَآخَرُ يُمَنْطِقُكَ وَيَحْمِلُكَ حَيْثُ لاَ تَشَاءُ». قَالَ هَذَا مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ *مِيتَةٍ* كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ *يُمَجِّدَ اللَّهَ بِهَا*. وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا قَالَ لَهُ: «*اتْبَعْنِي*» (يوحنا 21: 18)، فالحديث هنا يُرينا بدقة معنى التبعية الحقيقية وقيادة النفس بواسطة آخر (الذي هو شخص المسيح الوديع المتواضع القلب الذي اتى لتلك الساعة أي ساعة الصليب)، لذلك كلام الرب لبطرس كان مرتبط بمصيره من جهة الجسد، أي بالموت، لكن القديس يوحنا الرسول وضع تعبير هام للغاية أخذه من صلاة الرب نفسه ليوضح الموضوع حسب قصد الله في مصير بطرس الرسول إذ قال: [مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ *مِيتَةٍ* كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ *يُمَجِّدَ اللَّهَ بِهَا*]، وهي إشارة بليغة توضح القصد من الصليب: [/FONT]

    [FONT=&quot]«قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ *لِيَتَمَجَّدَ *ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. اَلْحَقَّ، الْحَقَّ، أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ؛ أَنَا مَجَّدْتُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ. وَالآنَ *مَجِّدْنِي *أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ.                              (يوحنا 12: 23، 24؛ 17: 4، 5)[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot](الاتجاه الثاني)*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]هو إخلاء أو تخلي، لأن الرب نفسه لم يأتي فجأة في الجسد وحمل الصليب وصُلب عليه تواً، بل أول شيء نسمعه عنه، أنه بدأ بالإخلاء: [*أخلى نفسه*] [/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]ولنلاحظ الآية الآتية بتدقيق ونقرأها بتأني شديد لأنها تشرح التفاصيل التي ينبغي أن تكون فينا لأن الرسول بدأ الآية بعبارة هامة للغاية قائلاً [*فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر*]، يعني من الضروري أن يكون لنا فكر المسيح بهذه الطريقة لكي نستطيع ان نتبع يسوع للصليب لنموت معهُ فنتمجد معهُ: [/FONT]​*+ *[FONT=&quot]فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضاً. إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله (أي أنه لم يحسبها غنيمة لحساب نفسه فامتنع عن أن يتقدم للموت)، لكنه *أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد*، صائرا في شبه الناس. وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان *وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب*. *لذلك* رفعه الله أيضاً وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسم. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](فيلبي 2: 5 – 9) [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*وهذا يعني باختصار: *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أخلى نفسه من حالة مجده وأخذ صورة العبد، لذلك الرسل بالرغم من أنهم دخلوا في سرّ التبني في المسيح لله الآب وشركة القديسين في النور ممتلئين بروح الحياة في المسيح يسوع ونالوا موهبة الرسولية، ومع ذلك قال كل واحد عن نفسه أنه "*عبد* [FONT=&quot]δοῦλος[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" وهي بالطبع كلمة شرفية بالدرجة الأولى، وفخر الأتقياء محبي الله الحي.[/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]بولس *عبد* ([FONT=&quot]δοῦλος - slave[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) *ليسوع المسيح* المدعو رسولاً المفرز لإنجيل الله؛ بولس وتيموثاوس *عبدا يسوع المسيح* إلى جميع القديسين في المسيح يسوع الذين في فيلبي مع أساقفة وشمامسة؛ *بولس عبد الله ورسول يسوع المسيح* لأجل إيمان مختاري الله ومعرفة الحق الذي هو حسب التقوى؛ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ *عَبْدُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَرَسُولُهُ*، إِلَى الَّذِينَ نَالُوا مَعَنَا إِيمَاناً ثَمِيناً مُسَاوِياً لَنَا، بِبِرِّ إِلَهِنَا وَالْمُخَلِّصِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](رومية 1: 1؛ فيلبي 1: 1؛ تيطس 1: 1؛ 2بطرس 1: 1)[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]إذاً *بداية الطريق للصليب هو الإخلاء* (إنكار نفسي وإفراغها حتى أصير عبد يسوع المسيح) = التخلي عن كل مجد يراه الإنسان قد حصل عليه أو يملكه أو حتى يطلبه أو يتمناه، حتى علمه ومعرفته وكرامته الشخصية ورغبته في تمجيد نفسه أو تعظيمها أو حتى راحتها، وذلك لكي ينزل لرتبة "عبد"، لأن لو الإنسان عاش عظيماً في عين نفسه فكيف يقبل أن ينكر نفسه ويصير عبداً مُقيداً بسيده قيداً لا ينفك أبداً، فيتعب ويبذل نفسه حتى الموت في خدمة السيد، بل سيتعذر عليه جداً أن ينكر نفسه، وبالتالي يصعب حمل الصليب (وبالتالي تستحيل الخدمة نفسها حسب قصد الله)، وهذا الإنكار يُسمى طريق التخلي والفقر الاختياري من كل وأي شيء، أي يستغنى الإنسان عن كل شيء (من التعلُّق به داخلياً) ليصير فقيراً.[/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot]إِنَّكُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ نِعْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، أَنَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمُ *افْتَقَرَ وَهُوَ غَنِيٌّ*، لِكَيْ تَسْتَغْنُوا أَنْتُمْ بِفَقْرِهِ؛ فَتَقَدَّمَ كَاتِبٌ (أَحَدُ الْكَتَبَةِ اليهود) وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ أَتْبَعُكَ أَيْنَمَا تَمْضِي». [FONT=&quot]فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِلثَّعَالِبِ أَوْجِرَةٌ وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ وَأَمَّا *ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]» [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot](2كورنثوس 8: 9؛ متى 8: 19 – 20)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]+ وقمة التخلي عن كل شيء تظهر عملياً في *استعباد *الإنسان للمسيح الرب، أي يصير لهُ عبداً بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى، فمعنى إني صرت عبداً، أي إني أنا – بكامل حريتي وقصدي – بعت نفسي لمسيح الله، فلم أعد حُراَ بل مقيداً وملازماً لشخصه ولا أستطيع مفارقته أبداً لأني عبده الخاص، وطبيعة العبد هو الطاعة في كل شيء والخضوع التام لكل رغبات سيده، إذ ليس لهُ فيها رأي، بل عليه واجب أن يُتممها بكل دقة كما هي، وذلك بدون أدنى اعتراض أو تفكير، وعمله الوحيد كعبد هو أن يخدم، وخدمته حسب مسيح الله: هي بالجلوس في الأسفل لغسل الأقدام، لأن بدون أن *يصير الإنسان المسيحي عبداً للمسيح يسوع، *فلن يستطيع أبداً أن يحتمل الصليب على الإطلاق ولن يقوى على حمل رسالة الإنجيل أو يخدم أحد حسب قصد الله. وعلينا الآن أن نقرأ ونتأمل في هذا الحدث من الإنجيل وننظر لرد الرب على التلاميذ بدقة متناهية وتركيز شديد:[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]+ وَفِيمَا كَانَ يَسُوعُ صَاعِداً إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ أَخَذَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ تِلْمِيذاً عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ *يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ. وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ* وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ أُمُّ ابْنَيْ زَبْدِي مَعَ ابْنَيْهَا وَسَجَدَتْ وَطَلَبَتْ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً، فَقَالَ لَهَا: «مَاذَا تُرِيدِينَ؟» قَالَتْ لَهُ: «*قُلْ أَنْ يَجْلِسَ ابْنَايَ هَذَانِ وَاحِدٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ وَالآخَرُ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ*». فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتُمَا تَعْلَمَانِ مَا تَطْلُبَانِ،* أَتَسْتَطِيعَانِ أَنْ تَشْرَبَا الْكَأْسَ الَّتِي سَوْفَ أَشْرَبُهَا أَنَا، وَأَنْ تَصْطَبِغَا بِالصِّبْغَةِ الَّتِي أَصْطَبِغُ بِهَا أَنَا؟*» قَالاَ لَهُ: «نَسْتَطِيعُ». فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «أَمَّا *كَأْسِي فَتَشْرَبَانِهَا، وَبِالصِّبْغَةِ الَّتِي أَصْطَبِغُ بِهَا أَنَا تَصْطَبِغَانِ*. وَأَمَّا الْجُلُوسُ عَنْ يَمِينِي وَعَنْ يَسَارِي فَلَيْسَ لِي أَنْ أُعْطِيَهُ إِلاَّ لِلَّذِينَ أُعِدَّ لَهُمْ مِنْ أَبِي». [/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الْعَشَرَةُ *اغْتَاظُوا* مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَخَوَيْنِ، فَدَعَاهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ رُؤَسَاءَ الأُمَمِ يَسُودُونَهُمْ وَالْعُظَمَاءَ يَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ، *فَلاَ يَكُونُ هَكَذَا فِيكُمْ*. بَلْ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ عَظِيماً فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ *خَادِماً* [FONT=&quot]διάκονος[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (وتنطق [/FONT][FONT=&quot]diakonos[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]servant[/FONT][FONT=&quot]). وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ أَوَّلاً فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ *عَبْداً* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]δοῦλος[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (وتنطق [/FONT][FONT=&quot]doulos[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]enslaved[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = مستعبد)، كَمَا أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ *لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ*» [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](متى 20: 17 – 28) [/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 أبريل 2018)

[FONT=&quot]لذلك *ينبغي *على كل من يُريد أن يتبع المسيح الرب، ​​[FONT=&quot]أن يقوم بحسبة خطيرة مهمة للغاية، لأنه لن ينفع أن يسير في الطريق بدونها، وهي حساب أن كل الأشياء – ولا فرق – خسارة ونفاية مهما ما كانت، ولا يعتمد حتى على قدرته على تتميم الواجب الموضوع عليه من جهة أعمال العبادة وطقسها، ولا حتى ينظر لما هو نافع فيه وما قدمه لله من عطايا أو نذور أو حتى نفسه، ولا حتى معرفته ودراسته اللاهوتية ولا اتساع إدراكه بكل تفاصيل الكتاب المقدس التاريخية وغيرها، وكم تعب في الخدمة وبذل فيها من مجهود جبار، لذلك علينا أن ننتبه لكلام الرسول لأن فيه يكمن معنى إنكار النفس وحالة الإخلاء من الناحية العملية، لأنه كان يتحدث منذ البداية عن معرفته وتعليمه وثقافته وعمقه في الفكر وفي النهاية اعتبرها نفاية، لذلك استطاع أن يحمل الصليب للنهاية بسرور، لذلك علينا أن نركز جداً في كلماته التي كتبها كواقع اختباري يظهر فيها حالة إخلاء نفسه حاسباً كل شيء خسارة ونفاية من أجل ربح المسيح الرب:​
    [FONT=&quot]+ لكن *ما كان لي (*[FONT=&quot]ἅτινα​[FONT=&quot] وهي تعني [/FONT][FONT=&quot]whatever things[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مهما ما كانت الأشياء[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) ربحاً ( [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]κέρδη[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مصلحة، إفادة، نافعة، أفضلية، ميزة مكتسبة، مكسب أو كسب مشروع، وتأتي بمعنى اكتسب شهرة أو سمعة حسنة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]gain a reputation[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) فهذا قد حسبته من أجل المسيح خسارة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (والمعنى يحمل التفريط، أي فرط فيه ولم يعد ذو قيمة)، بل إني أحسب *كل شيء أيضاً خسارة* من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي الذي *من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء وأنا أحسبها نفاية* لكي (بهدف) أربح المسيح وأُوجد فيه، وليس لي بري الذي من الناموس، بل الذي بإيمان المسيح، البرّ الذي من الله بالإيمان. (لأن غايتي) *لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشبهاً بموته*. لعلي أبلغ إلى (الترجمة الأدق: على رجاء) قيامة الأموات. [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](فيلبي 3: 7 – 11) [/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]إذاً هذا هو معنى إنكار النفس الذي هو *الإخلاء* وحساب كل شيء (مهما ما كان) خسارة بل ونفاية، وهذه الخطوة الأولية (الدرجة الأولى أو المدخل الأساسي) التي تؤهلنا لندخل في الصليب، وهي خطوة اختياريه، أقبل أو أرفض بحريتي واختياري الخاص، لأن كل واحد لو أراد أن يسير في طريق فأنه يبحث عن شروط السير فيه، ويحسب نفقة الطريق، فهل هو مستعد أن يتحمل نفقاته ليصل لغايته التي يسعى إليها بجدية، فهل معه ما يستطيع أن ينفقه ليسير ويستكمل المسيرة فيه للنهاية، أم لا يدخل فيه منذ البداية لأنه لن يستطيع أن يكمله، لأن الطريق يحتاج أن نتخلى، نفتقر، نستغني، نستعبد أنفسنا، نترك كل شيء ونحسبه بلا قيمة أو خسارة مهما ما كانت قيمته، فنتخلى عن كل ربح لنا، *حاسبين* كل الأشياء [FONT=&quot]whatever[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بلا استثناء خسارة ونفاية.[/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]+ وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَبْنِيَ بُرْجاً *لاَ يَجْلِسُ أَوَّلاً وَيَحْسِبُ النَّفَقَةَ* هَلْ عِنْدَهُ مَا يَلْزَمُ لِكَمَالِهِ؟ لِئَلاَّ يَضَعَ الأَسَاسَ وَلاَ يَقْدِرَ أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ فَيَبْتَدِئَ جَمِيعُ النَّاظِرِينَ يَهْزَأُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ: هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ ابْتَدَأَ يَبْنِي وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ. وَأَيُّ مَلِكٍ إِنْ ذَهَبَ لِمُقَاتَلَةِ مَلِكٍ آخَرَ فِي حَرْبٍ لاَ يَجْلِسُ أَوَّلاً وَيَتَشَاوَرُ: *هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ* أَنْ يُلاَقِيَ بِعَشَرَةِ آلاَفٍ الَّذِي يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ بِعِشْرِينَ أَلْفاً؟ وَإِلاَّ فَمَا دَامَ ذَلِكَ بَعِيداً يُرْسِلُ سَفَارَةً وَيَسْأَلُ مَا هُوَ لِلصُّلْحِ. فَكَذَلِكَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ لاَ يَتْرُكُ جَمِيعَ أَمْوَالِهِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذاً.                                          (لوقا 14: 28 – 33)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]ومعنى يحسب النفقة هنا ([FONT=&quot]δαπάνην [/FONT][FONT=&quot]dapanēn[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = cost, expense[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) يعني حساب = التَكْلِفَة؛ الثَمَن؛ الكُلْفَة أو يحسب (يقدر) التكاليف؛ حساب المَصْرُوف الفعلي؛ حساب النَفَقَة.[/FONT][/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot]فحساب النفقة شيء ضروري للغاية*[FONT=&quot]، لأن كثيرين دخلوا الطريق وتفاجئوا بالإخلاء والصليب، فصدموا وتحولوا عن الطريق وعادوا للوراء سريعاً، والبعض توقف مكانه وتجمد وخشى أن يعود لئلا يُعير، وخشى من التقدم أيضاً من أجل الخوف والجزع من الآلام والأوجاع وترك ما يميل إليه قلبه ويحبه، فصار لحال أردأ وعاش بالرياء، والبعض وقفت اللذات الحسية والشهوات الجسدية عائقاً عظيماً بينها وبين الصليب، فطرحته عنه بعيداً، لذلك قال الرسول بوعي روحي عميق متحدثاً لأهل غلاطية قائلاً، (والكلام موجه بالطبع لكل شخص يُريد أن يتبع الرب، طائعاً وملبي دعوته):[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وَإِنَّمَا أَقُولُ: اسْلُكُوا بِالرُّوحِ *فَلاَ تُكَمِّلُوا شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ*. لأَنَّ الْجَسَدَ يَشْتَهِي ضِدَّ الرُّوحِ وَالرُّوحُ ضِدَّ الْجَسَدِ، وَهَذَانِ يُقَاوِمُ أَحَدُهُمَا الآخَرَ، حَتَّى تَفْعَلُونَ مَا لاَ تُرِيدُونَ. وَلَكِنْ إِذَا انْقَدْتُمْ بِالرُّوحِ فَلَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ. وَأَعْمَالُ الْجَسَدِ ظَاهِرَةٌ الَّتِي هِيَ: زِنىً، عَهَارَةٌ، نَجَاسَةٌ، دَعَارَةٌ، عِبَادَةُ الأَوْثَانِ، سِحْرٌ، عَدَاوَةٌ، خِصَامٌ، غَيْرَةٌ، سَخَطٌ، تَحَزُّبٌ، شِقَاقٌ، بِدْعَةٌ، حَسَدٌ، قَتْلٌ، سُكْرٌ، بَطَرٌ، وَأَمْثَالُ هَذِهِ الَّتِي أَسْبِقُ فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ عَنْهَا كَمَا سَبَقْتُ فَقُلْتُ أَيْضاً: *إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ*. *وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ*: مَحَبَّةٌ، فَرَحٌ، سَلاَمٌ، طُولُ أَنَاةٍ، لُطْفٌ، صَلاَحٌ، إِيمَانٌ. وَدَاعَةٌ، تَعَفُّفٌ. ضِدَّ أَمْثَالِ هَذِهِ لَيْسَ نَامُوسٌ (ليس قانون). وَلَكِنَّ *الَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلْمَسِيحِ قَدْ صَلَبُوا الْجَسَدَ مَعَ الأَهْوَاءِ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ*. إِنْ كُنَّا نَعِيشُ بِالرُّوحِ فَلْنَسْلُكْ أَيْضاً بِحَسَبِ الرُّوحِ. [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](غلاطية 5: 16 – 25)[/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]لذلك عزيزي القارئ، [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]بناء على ما رأينا من كلام الرب والرسول، فأنه ينبغي أن يتجرد الإنسان (بالخلع) من كل شهوة مبتعداً وهارباً منها كهروبه من الحية القاتلة، لأن اللذات أي المسرات الجسدية والحسية تقيد الإنسان بمحبة الذات، وتجعله عبداً لرغباتها الحسية فيصير جسده أداة تنفيذ، وبذلك تمنعه – بدورها – منعاً باتاً من قبول الصليب، لأن اللذات الحسية هي حالة من إثبات الذات التي هي عكس دعوة الرب نفسه: (ينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني)، فحينما ينغمس الإنسان في شهوات القلب باللذات الحسية (التي تعمل على إفساد غرائز الجسد الطبيعية) محققاً رغباته الشهوانية، يستحيل عليه أن ينكر نفسه ليدخل في طريق المشقة والتعيير والآلام المتنوعة مع المسيح، ولن يستطيع ممارسة الأعمال الروحية بنشاط، بل سيتكاسل ويتراخى ويحيا في حالة من الهُزال الروحي العظيم، لذلك يقول الرسول: أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، أَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ كَغُرَبَاءَ وَنُزَلاَءَ أَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَنِ الشَّهَوَاتِ الْجَسَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي تُحَارِبُ النَّفْسَ.     (1بطرس 2: 11)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]وما يهمنا هنا هو أن نفهم معنى تمتنعوا عن الشهوات الجسدية:[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]تمتنعوا أتت في اللغة اليونانية ([FONT=&quot]ἀπέχω apechó[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) بصيغة فعل يعني: أقْلَعَ عن، أبَى؛ أحْجَمَ عن؛ إنْتَهَى (لم يعد لهُ وجود، غير وارد التفكير فيه)؛ إنْصَرَفَ عن؛ إنْقَطَعَ (تماماً) عن؛ تَجَاوَزَ؛ تَجَنّب؛ تَحَاشَى؛ تَحَوّل عن؛ تَخَلّى عن؛ تَرَك؛ وَقّف عن؛ حَرّمَ على نَفْسِهِ؛ صامَ (عَنِ الأمْر تماماً)؛ عَزَفَتْ نَفْسُهُ عن؛ كَفّ عن؛ هَجَر؛ أهْمَل؛ تَجَاهَل.[/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]الشهوات الجسدية (**[FONT=&quot]σαρκικῶν ἐπιθυμιῶν - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]sarkikōn[/FONT][FONT=&quot] epithymiōn[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*): *[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وهي تحمل معنيين، المعنى الأول وهو: التحرّق؛ تحرّق إلى؛ تلهف؛ اِلْتِزَام ؛ إشْتِيَاق؛ إنْدِفاع؛ تَقَيُّدٌ بـِ؛ تَطَرُفِيّ؛ جامِح؛ مُبَالَغ فيه؛ مُتَطَرّف؛ مُغَالىً فِيه، والقصد الرغبة الجنسية القوية (كشهوة في غير محلها الطبيعي)، كما أنها تحمل أيضاً المعنى العام: الجري وراء المال بلهفة متطرفة؛ عبادة الذهب.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]والشهوات الجسدية المُحددة هنا بشكل خاص (الجنس والمال) هي حرب ذات سلطان قوي مصوبة للداخل أي نحو النفس بشكل مباشر لكي تفقد رجاءها وحبها وصلتها بشخص المسيح، لذلك يقول الرسول بشكل تحذيري هام: وإنما أقول اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد، لأن الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح (التي تميل بطبيعتها لخالقها) والروح ضد الجسد (غلاطية 5: 16)، لذلك بطرس الرسول أيضاً قال: أَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَنِ الشَّهَوَاتِ الْجَسَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي *تُحَارِبُ النَّفْسَ*.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عموماً يلزمنا أن نعرف أن شهوة الجنس (المتطرفة الجامحة والمُبالغ فيها، أو الخارجة عن حدود الطبيعي أو الخارجة عن الحدود الطبيعية الشرعية) ليست وحدها فقط التي تفسد حياتنا وتعزلنا عن طريق البرّ وتمنعنا من حمل الصليب، بل أيضاً الاعتماد على الغنى نفسه كسند أساسي في الحياة الحاضرة، يعوِّق الإنسان من تبعية المسيح الرب، كما حدث مع الشاب الغني لأن قلبه كان متعلقاً بأمواله، لذلك فأنه بالرغم من حفظه للوصية المقدسة ومعرفته بها منذ صباه لكنه بسبب أمواله لم يستطع أن يُلبي الدعوة الإلهية. [/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*لذلك ينبغي أولاً أن يتجرد الإنسان من كل غنى العالم*، [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وليس المعنى هنا أن يبيع كل واحد أملاكه ويذهب للدير أو ليتوحد في الصحراء، أو حتى يتخلى عن أمواله ظاهرياً، لأن من الممكن أن يكون الإنسان غنياً مادياً ويتبع المسيح الرب بإخلاص، بل التخلي المقصود هنا، هو التخلي الداخلي من جهة القلب إلى حد الوصول للتخلي الفعلي نفسه، والقصد – في الأساس – هو عدم محبة المال في ذاته، وأيضاً عدم الاتكال على شيء في هذه الحياة الحاضرة من أجل سلام النفس وراحتها الحقيقية، بل ينبغي أن يستغنى الإنسان بالمسيح عن أي شيء آخر كاستعداد نية أن يموت معه كعبد، لأن رحلتنا رحلة موت مع المسيح، أي أن أُصلب معهُ، والإنسان المستعد للموت فأن قلبه لا يتعلَّق بالأشياء التي في العالم، بل يتخلى عنها بسهولة ويُسر، لذلك قال الرسول: [/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]لاَ تُحِبُّوا*[FONT=&quot] الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ، إِنْ أَحَبَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَالَمَ فَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ، وَشَهْوَةَ الْعُيُونِ، وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ بَلْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. وَالْعَالَمُ يَمْضِي وَشَهْوَتُهُ، وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ فَيَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. [/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]مَحَبَّةَ الْمَالِ أصْلٌ لِكُلِّ الشُّرُورِ، الَّذِي إذِ ابْتَغَاهُ قَوْمٌ ضَلُّوا عَنِ الإِيمَانِ، وَطَعَنُوا انْفُسَهُمْ بِأَوْجَاعٍ كَثِيرَةٍ؛ لِتَكُنْ سِيرَتُكُمْ خَالِيَةً مِنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَالِ. كُونُوا مُكْتَفِينَ بِمَا عِنْدَكُمْ، لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ».        (1يوحنا 2: 15 – 17؛ 1تيموثاوس 6: 10؛ عبرانيين 13: 5)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 أبريل 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]والاخلاء*[FONT=&quot] بالطبع لا يقتصر فقط على الأموال والغنى، 
بل أيضاً على كل علاقة عاطفية نفسية داخليه مهما ما كانت مشروعة، أو يضعه في مكانه أولية عُليا مهما ما كان هذا الشخص: أباً أو أماً أو أخاً أو أختاً أو أولاداً أو حتى أصدقاء أكثر من المسيح، لذلك نجد أن الرب ربط بين المحبة العاطفية الإنسانية الطبيعية كعائق للتبعية، وبالتالي معوق رئيسي في حمل الصليب: ​​
   [FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ لَهُ آخَرُ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ: «يَا سَيِّدُ ائْذَنْ لِي أَنْ أَمْضِيَ أَوَّلاً وَأَدْفِنَ أَبِي»، فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «*اتْبَعْنِي* وَدَعِ الْمَوْتَى يَدْفِنُونَ مَوْتَاهُمْ». مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي، وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ ابْناً أَوِ ابْنَةً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي. وَمَنْ لاَ يَأْخُذُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعُنِي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](متى 8: 21، 22؛ 10: 37، 38)[/FONT][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]وذلك لأنه ينبغي أو يتحتم أن يكون الرب أولاً وسباق على كل عاطفة، أي سباق وأعلى وأسمى من أشرف علاقة في الوجود، وهي عاطفة الأبوة والأمومة بل والصداقة أيضاً، وهذا ما فعله إبراهيم أب الآباء وأب الإيمان، إذ أولاً استمع لكلام الرب عن أنه يترك بيت أبيه وعشيرته ويذهب للأرض التي يُريها لهُ، فأطاع ولم يتساءل أو يتناقش أو حتى يحاول أن يفهم، بل خرج وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يذهب، كما أنه أيضاً تخلى عن أبوته من أجل الله، واستمع لصوته ليقدم ابنه للموت بمسره كمحرقة للرب، وبكونه صادق بكل قلبه، لأنه لم يعتبر هناك شيء عزيز أو أثمن من الله عنده، فكان مستعداً على الدوام أن يُقدم أي شيء مهما ما كان غالي أو ثمين، بل ويترك ويتخلى عن كل شيء، حتى ولو كانت أسرته وكل ما عنده للرب دون أدنى تردد أو تراجع، فنال البركة من فم الله الحي، ونالها بقسم، أي بختم إلهي صادق، وهكذا نحن أيضاً ننال البركة حينما نسمع قوله متممين دعوته وننكر أنفسنا ونحمل صليبنا كل يوم ونتبعه: [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ: "بِذَاتِي أَقْسَمْتُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ أَنِّي مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا الأَمْرَ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ، أُبَارِكُكَ مُبَارَكَةً وَأُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ تَكْثِيراً كَنُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ وَكَالرَّمْلِ الَّذِي عَلَى شَاطِئِ الْبَحْرِ وَيَرِثُ نَسْلُكَ بَابَ أَعْدَائِهِ. وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ *سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي*" [/FONT][FONT=&quot](تكوين 22: 16 – 18)[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]+ وَفِيمَا هُوَ خَارِجٌ إِلَى الطَّرِيقِ رَكَضَ وَاحِدٌ وَجَثَا لَهُ وَسَأَلَهُ: «أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَرِثَ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ؟». فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ، أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ الْوَصَايَا: لاَ تَزْنِ. لاَ تَقْتُلْ. لاَ تَسْرِقْ. لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ. لاَ تَسْلِبْ. أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ»، فَأَجَابَ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا حَفِظْتُهَا مُنْذُ حَدَاثَتِي». فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ يَسُوعُ وَأَحَبَّهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يُعْوِزُكَ شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ، اذْهَبْ *بِعْ كُلَّ مَا لَكَ *وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ فَيَكُونَ لَكَ كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ *وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي حَامِلاً الصَّلِيبَ*». *فَاغْتَمَّ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ* وَمَضَى حَزِيناً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ ذَا أَمْوَالٍ كَثِيرَةٍ.[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فَنَظَرَ يَسُوعُ حَوْلَهُ وَقَالَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «مَا أَعْسَرَ دُخُولَ ذَوِي الأَمْوَالِ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ!». فَتَحَيَّرَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «يَا بَنِيَّ مَا أَعْسَرَ دُخُولَ *الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَى الأَمْوَالِ* إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ! مُرُورُ جَمَلٍ مِنْ ثَقْبِ إِبْرَةٍ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ!».[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فَبُهِتُوا إِلَى الْغَايَةِ قَائِلِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «فَمَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَخْلُصَ؟» فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «عِنْدَ النَّاسِ غَيْرُ مُسْتَطَاعٍ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ، لأَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ». وَابْتَدَأَ بُطْرُسُ يَقُولُ لَهُ: «*هَا نَحْنُ قَدْ تَرَكْنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَبِعْنَاكَ*». فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ تَرَكَ بَيْتاً أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوْ أَخَوَاتٍ أَوْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَداً أَوْ حُقُولاً لأَجْلِي وَلأَجْلِ الإِنْجِيلِ. إِلاَّ وَيَأْخُذُ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ الآنَ فِي هَذَا الزَّمَانِ بُيُوتاً وَإِخْوَةً وَأَخَوَاتٍ وَأُمَّهَاتٍ وَأَوْلاَداً وَحُقُولاً *مَعَ اضْطِهَادَاتٍ*، وَفِي الدَّهْرِ الآتِي الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ. وَلَكِنْ كَثِيرُونَ أَوَّلُونَ يَكُونُونَ آخِرِينَ وَالآخِرُونَ أَوَّلِينَ»[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] (مرقس 10: 17 – 31) [/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فانظروا يا إخوتي القُراء ودققوا جداً في الإنجيل، لاحظوا بدقة كلمات الرب [*بع* كل ما لك وتعالى اتبعني *حاملاً* الصليب]؛ [يأخذ مئة ضعف *مع اضطهادات *وفي الدهر الآتي الحياة الأبدية]، فهذه هي المرحلة الأولية والبداية الحقيقية في الطريق الإلهي، لأن لو وعينا هذه الخطوة الأولية (ينكر نفسه – يخلي ذاته) وعشناها حسب قصد الرب كما هي، سننتقل بسهولة لمرحلة حمل الصليب بدون مشقة، لأننا منذ البداية تهيأنا لحمل الصليب، لأن بدون إخلاء، وبدون الترك والتخلي عن كل ما للنفس من رغبات وشهوات ومتطلبات، أو أي اتكال أو فرح خاص بها أو أي تمسك بأي لذه أرضية أو اتكال أو محبة لآخر أكثر من المسيح، فأننا لن نستطيع أن نتبع المسيح الرب ونحمل الصليب، بل سيصير حِملاً ثقيلاً جداً علينا، يُحطمنا ويسحقنا ويُدمرنا، فنصرخ ونشتكي من ثقله، بل وسنقاوم الوصية ونحور معناها لنهرب من تتميمها، وفي النهاية ستتحطم نفسيتنا ونحيا في هم وغم ونكد دائم وشكوى مُرة لا تنتهي إلى القبر، لكن أن أنكرنا أنفسنا سنفرح بالصليب وندخل في سرّ مجد القيامة بعد أن ندخل في محنة ضيقة شدة آلام الصلب مع المسيح ونحتملها بصبر الإيمان وبالأمانة للمنتهى.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]حقق ما نطقت به، وكن أميناً معه فتنال في كل حين بغيتك؛ لاَ تَخَفِ الْبَتَّةَ مِمَّا أَنْتَ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ تَتَأَلَّمَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا إِبْلِيسُ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يُلْقِيَ بَعْضاً مِنْكُمْ فِي السِّجْنِ لِكَيْ تُجَرَّبُوا، وَيَكُونَ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ عَشَرَةَ أَيَّامٍ. كُنْ *أَمِيناً إِلَى الْمَوْتِ *فَسَأُعْطِيكَ إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ.     (سيراخ 29: 3؛ رؤيا 2: 10)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (22 أبريل 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](ب) الدرجة الثانية التي تلي انكار النفس: حمل الصليب*​​ *[FONT=&quot](+) تعريف ما هو الصليب*​​   [FONT=&quot]بالطبع عند تعريف شيء يختص بحياة التبعية حسب دعوة المسيح الرب، فأننا لا نشرح ونُفسر وفق أهوائنا الخاصة، ولا حسب تأملاتنا واعتقاداتنا الشخصية وميولنا الفكرية وما نرتاح إليه من مفاهيم، بل علينا أن نُدقق في كلام الرب نفسه لأن هوَّ وحده الجدير بأن يوضح لنا الأمور – بروحه القدوس – حسب قصده لنسير باستقامة وبعيون الذهن المستنير، لأن كلام الرب كله نور، يُنير الظلمات ويكشف الطريق، لأن من طبيعة النور هو كشف الظلمات ورفع الغموض: [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فَحَتَّى الظُّلْمَةُ لاَ تُخْفِي عَنْكَ شَيْئاً، وَاللَّيْلُ كَالنَّهَارِ يُضِيءُ، فَسِيَّانَ عِنْدَكَ الظَّلاَمُ وَالضَّوْءُ؛ *أَرْسِلْ نُورَكَ وَحَقَّكَ هُمَا يَهْدِيَانِنِي* ([FONT=&quot]יַנְח֑וּנִי[/FONT][FONT=&quot]– [/FONT][FONT=&quot]נָחָה[/FONT][FONT=&quot]=[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أَرْشَدَ؛ تَرَأّس؛ حَرّك؛ دَبّر؛ دَلّ على أو أرشد للطريق؛ ساس[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ سَيّر؛ هَدَى؛ وَجّه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) *وَيَأْتِيَانِ بِي* إِلَى جَبَلِ قُدْسِكَ وَإِلَى مَسَاكِنِكَ؛ سِرَاجٌ لِرِجْلِي كَلاَمُكَ وَنُورٌ لِسَبِيلِي.               (مزمور 139: 12؛ 43: 3؛ 119: 105)[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لذلك علينا أن نعود لكلمات ربنا يسوع لنفهم منه شخصياً قصده بكلمة حمل الصليب، لأن من يلهج في الإنجيل ويتتبع كلمات الرب بكل حرص وتدقيق بروح الصلاة وقرع بابه الرفيع العالي، فأنه يفتح ويعطيه، لأنه يشرق بنوره على الذهن فيستنير، وبالروح يكشف له خفايا الأمور وأعماقها المتسعة، فيتأصل في الحق ويعرف الطريق وكيف يسير فيه بتدقيق ولا يعثر أبداً، ولننتبه لكلام الرب لنفهم معنى الصليب الآن:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ وَإبْتَدَأَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ *يَنْبَغِي* أَنْ *يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً وَيُرْفَضَ* مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ *وَيُقْتَلَ* وَبَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ يَقُومُ. وَقَالَ الْقَوْلَ *عَلاَنِيَةً* فَأَخَذَهُ بُطْرُسُ إِلَيْهِ وَابْتَدَأَ يَنْتَهِرُهُ. فَالْتَفَتَ وَأَبْصَرَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ فَانْتَهَرَ بُطْرُسَ قَائِلاً: «اذْهَبْ عَنِّي يَا شَيْطَانُ لأَنَّكَ *لاَ تَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِلَّهِ لَكِنْ بِمَا لِلنَّاسِ*».[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وَدَعَا الْجَمْعَ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي *فَلْيُنْكِرْ* نَفْسَهُ، *وَيَحْمِلْ* صَلِيبَهُ، *وَيَتْبَعْنِي*. فَإِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا، وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ *مِنْ أَجْلِي وَمِنْ أَجْلِ الإِنْجِيلِ* فَهُوَ يُخَلِّصُهَا. لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يَنْتَفِعُ الإِنْسَانُ لَوْ رَبِحَ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ وَخَسِرَ نَفْسَهُ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا يُعْطِي الإِنْسَانُ فِدَاءً عَنْ نَفْسِهِ؟ لأَنَّ مَنِ *اسْتَحَى بِي وَبِكَلاَمِي* فِي هَذَا الْجِيلِ الْفَاسِقِ الْخَاطِئِ فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَسْتَحِي بِهِ مَتَى جَاءَ بِمَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ».                 (مرقس 8: 31 – 38)[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]هنا موجود السرّ كله في معرفة الصليب معرفة حقيقية حسب مشيئة الله، فعلينا أن نُدقق في الكلمات، لأنه في البداية تحدث عن أنه *ينبغي* أن يتألم كثيراً ويُرفض ويُقتل، وقال القول *علانية*، مما جعل بطرس يشعر بحرج كبير سنفسره لأنه يحتاج فهماً دقيقاً، ثم كان رد الرب عليه أنك لا تهتم بما لله بل بما للناس، بمعنى أن بطرس يحتاج أن ينكر نفسه، لأن إنكار النفس يجعله يتقبل قول الرب علانية، وبالتالي فأنه لن يهتم بالناس بل بما لله، لذلك الرب كمل حديثه ليشرح لبطرس والجميع معنى حمل الصليب عملياً، وهو بملاحقته والسير وراءه خطوة بخطوة، بشرط أن ينكر الإنسان نفسه أولاً ويحمل صليبه ليستطيع أن يتبعه للنهاية، وكيف يتبعه؟: بأن يهلك نفسه من أجله ومن أجل الإنجيل ليُخلِّص نفسه، لأن الإنجيل فيه معلن برّ الله الذي تم بالصليب، صليب العار والتشهير، لأن الرب تكلم علانية وبطرس أخذه بعيداً عن التلاميذ ينتهره لقوله، لذلك في ختام كلامه قال: مَنِ *اسْتَحَى بِي وَبِكَلاَمِي* فِي هَذَا الْجِيلِ الْفَاسِقِ الْخَاطِئِ، فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَسْتَحِي بِهِ مَتَى جَاءَ بِمَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ولنتعمق قليلاً في قول الرب، ففي البداية مكتوب أنه *بدأ يُعلمهم*، فالكلام هنا كلام تعليم وليس مجرد حديث خبري، مثل أي خبر عادي مُلقى على السامعين بكونهم يرافقونه، لأن كثيرون يقرأون هذا الكلام ويظنوا أن المسيح الرب يُخبِّر التلاميذ عن واقعية موته وما سوف يتممه قريباً حسب مسرة مشيئة الآب، لكن الإنجيل يؤكد أنه كان يُعلمهم على نحو خاص منفرد، ولا يُخبرهم، فهناك فرق بين التعليم ومجرد الخبر عن شيء ما سيحدث، فهذا هو التعليم الذي كمله بقوله لمن يُريد أن يسير وراءه ويتبعه: ينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني، ولا يستحي به ولا بكلامه الذي يتكلم به الآن، لأنه يتكلم عن الصليب؛ وهنا علينا أن نشرح معاني الكلمات لنفهم قول الرب بدقة وسنشرح الاتي بالترتيب حسب الآية:[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot](1) التعليم والخبر (2) ينبغي (يتحتم) 
(3) يتألم ويرفض ويقتل (4)*[FONT=&quot] *يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ *[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](1) التعليم والخبر*​​    [FONT=&quot]هناك فرق كبير بين التعليم والخبر، لأن الخبر عبارة عن إخبار السامع عن شيء ما، فهو مجرد خبر للعلم به، ولكنه لن يتسبب في التأثير العميق الداخلي لتغيير السامع، أو أنه خبر يكشف عن شيء ما سيحدث في المستقبل القريب أو البعيد، أما التعليم – بشكل عام – هو عبارة عن العملية المنظّمة التي يُمارسها المُعلّم بهدف نقل ما في ذهنه من معارف ومعلومات إلى الطلاب المتعلّمين والذين يكونون بحاجة إلى هذه المعارف من أجل مستقبلهم المهني، ونجد في التعليم أن المُعلّم تكون في ذهنه مجموعة من المعلومات والمعارف يحاول إيصالها للطلاب، كونه يرى أنّهم بحاجة إليها، فيصلها إليهم بشكلٍ مباشر منه شخصياً ضمن عمليّة منظمّة تنتج عن تلك الممارسة وهي التعليم، بغرض أن هذا التعليم يُعيد تشكيل فكر وذهن الطلاب لكي يتحول لحياة عملية لإفادتهم بالممارسة الفعلية على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش.​
   [FONT=&quot]فالتعليم عبارة عن عملية تغيير وتعديل في السلوك الثابت نسبياً والناتج عن التدريب؛ حيث يحصل المتعلمون من التعليم على معلومات أو مهارات من شأنها تغيير سلوكهم أو تعديله للأفضل، كما عرّفه البعض بأنه عبارة عن نشاط الهدف منه تحقيق التعلّم، وهو يُمارس بطريقة تَحترم النمو العقلي للطلاب وقدرتهم على الحُكم المستقل وبهدف المعرفة والفهم.[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]*وبعد أن عرفنا بشكل عام المعنى، يلزمنا الآن *
أن نفهم *طبيعة التعليم في الكتاب المقدس على نحو خاص*، ولنا أن نعلم أن الخبر مرتبط بالتعليم في الكتاب المقدس، وهذا من جهة الإعلان الإلهي، لأنه يُعلن الحق في الخبر نفسه كرسالة إلهية، لأن الخبر في الكتاب المقدس عبارة عن رسالة شخصية موجهة على نحوٍ خاص، لذلك الخبر يأتي  بشكل رسالة موجهة للتعليم، وهذا يظهر في الآيات التالية:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ وَأُظْهِرَتْ لَنَا؛ الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ وَسَمِعْنَاهُ *نُخْبِرُكُمْ* بِهِ، *لِكَيْ يَكُونَ* لَكُمْ أَيْضاً شَرِكَةٌ مَعَنَا. وَأَمَّا شَرِكَتُنَا نَحْنُ فَهِيَ مَعَ الآبِ وَمَعَ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ؛ *وَهَذَا هُوَ الْخَبَرُ* (*[FONT=&quot]ἀγγελία[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ مِنْهُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِهِ: إِنَّ اللهَ نُورٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ظُلْمَةٌ، إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّ لَنَا شَرِكَةً مَعَهُ وَسَلَكْنَا فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، نَكْذِبُ وَلَسْنَا نَعْمَلُ الْحَقَّ، وَلَكِنْ *إِنْ سَلَكْنَا فِي النُّورِ كَمَا هُوَ فِي النُّورِ*، فَلَنَا شَرِكَةٌ بَعْضِنَا مَعَ بَعْضٍ، وَدَمُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ يُطَهِّرُنَا مِنْ كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ. (1يوحنا 1: 2؛ 3؛ 5)[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فمعنى الخبر هنا ([FONT=&quot]ἀγγελία[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) وتنطق ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]angelia) وتعني ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]message[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) = إعلان، رسالة، وتحمل في تحليل المعنى حسب بعض الشراح المدققين في الكتاب المقدس: "يوجه رسالة"، وأساس أي رسالة هو إعلان إلهي، أي أنها رسالة موجهة حسب الإعلان الإلهي لغرض تعليمي للحياة والسلوك: [وهذا هو الخبر: الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة – إن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور، فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض] وكلام الرسول هنا مبني على هذا الخبر الذي ابتدأ به: [نخبركم به (بغرض) يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا]؛ وهنا واضح للغاية ارتباط الخبر أو الرسالة بالتعليم.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً لزاماً علينا الآن أن نعود للنص الأصلي لنفهم معنى كلام الرب كما قله: [/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]وَإبْتَدَأَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ*[FONT=&quot] أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً وَيُرْفَضَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلَ وَبَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ يَقُومُ.                                               (مرقس  8: 31)[/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]وَإبْتَدَأَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ: **[FONT=&quot]ἤρξατο διδάσκειν[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وتنطق [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ērxato[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]didaskein[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وكلمة ابتدأ (*[FONT=&quot]ἤρξατο[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) تعني هنا الأول أو رأس الكلام، أو أنشأ، أي البداية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]began[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، والمعنى هنا أنه بدأ لأول مرة كشيء جديد تماماً لم يحدث قبلاً.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]أما كلمة يُعلمهم (*[FONT=&quot]διδάσκειν[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) الكلمة تحمل عدة معانٍ متشابكة مع بعضها، فهي تحمل معنى [خبر استعلاني مع تعليم للتدريس]، كما أن المعنى يحمل أيضاً معنى [الإرشاد والتقويم والتوجيه]، وأيضاً تعني: [أحَاطَ بِهِ عِلْماً، يُبلِّغ خَبَر]، فالكلام هنا معناه أنه بدأ يُفهمهم، يفتح مداركهم، وعلينا أن نعرف أن هذه الآية مبنية على الحدث السابق لها، حينما وجه الرب للتلاميذ سؤال: وأنتم من تقولون إني أنا؟ فأجاب بطرس وقال لهُ: [أنت المسيح (أو المسيا)]، فابتدأ بعد هذا الاستعلان مباشرة يُعلمهم ويُشكل ذهنهم على حقيقة المسيا والساعة التي أتى من أجلها، لذلك فأن المعنى هنا ليس مجرد خبر ولا تعليم عادي، بل شيء يخص التدبير الإلهي، يخص المسيا أو مسيح الله ابن داود، أو ابن الله الحي، لكي يعرفوه حسب التدبير وليس حسب المفهوم اليهودي لاسترداد الملك لإسرائيل حسب الأرض وحلم المملكة العظيمة والسيطرة على العالم المادي، أي استرداد مُلك داود ورد عظمة مُلك سليمان.[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]عموماً – بشكل عام وبعد أن تعرفنا على معنى كلام الرب بشكل سريع – ينبغي أن نعرف معنى التعليم حسب قصد الله في الكتاب المقدس، وهو [*إعادة تشكيل بالنحت والحفر*]، مثل من يحفر على الصخر ليُعيد تشكيله على صورة ما، فالمسيح الرب حينما يُعلِّم فأنه يفتح الذهن ويُعيد تشكيل ذهن السامع للتعليم، لأنه يُقدم خبرة حياة جديدة (كمثال) لكي يتشكل عليها الإنسان، فيعيد تجديد خلقته، أي أن التعليم عند المسيح الرب هو *إعادة تشكيل بالحفر والرسم* على صورة المثال الموضوع الذي هو بشخصه، لذلك فهو هنا حينما بدأ يُعلِّم التلاميذ، فهو يُعيد تشكيل ذهنهم على رسمه الخاص بكونه هو المثال الحي الذي ينبغي أن يتشكلوا عليه، لأنه هنا يكشف لهم سرّ الطريق الذي سيسيرون فيه حسب التدبير، وهو طريقه الخاص، فهو لا يخبرهم مجرد خبر عادي ليعلموا ماذا سيفعل في المستقبل القريب، بل أولاً يُعرفهم عمل المسيا الحقيقي ليُصحح فكرهم ويضبط إيمانهم به، ومن ثمَّ يُقدِّم لهم الطريق الذي ينبغي أن يسلكوه معهُ كترجمة عملية لهذا الإيمان الصحيح، لذلك فأنه يُعلمهم الطريق الصحيح ويرشدهم إليه، وهذا ما نجده على كل صفحات الكتاب المقدس من جهة التعليم، لأن الله علَّم شعبه وأرشدهم ووجههم لطريق الحق حسب مسرة مشيئته.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ فَالآنَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ *اسْمَعِ* الفَرَائِضَ وَالأَحْكَامَ التِي *أَنَا* *أُعَلِّمُكُمْ* *لِتَعْمَلُوهَا* لِتَحْيُوا وَتَدْخُلُوا وَتَمْتَلِكُوا الأَرْضَ التِي الرَّبُّ إِلهُ آبَائِكُمْ يُعْطِيكُمْ؛ *وَإِيَّايَ أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ* فِي ذَلِكَ الوَقْتِ أَنْ *أُعَلِّمَكُمْ* فَرَائِضَ وَأَحْكَاماً *لِتَعْمَلُوهَا* فِي الأَرْضِ التِي أَنْتُمْ عَابِرُونَ إِليْهَا لِتَمْتَلِكُوهَا؛ وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الوَصَايَا وَالفَرَائِضُ وَالأَحْكَامُ التِي *أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ* إِلهُكُمْ أَنْ *أُعَلِّمَكُمْ* *لِتَعْمَلُوهَا* فِي الأَرْضِ التِي أَنْتُمْ عَابِرُونَ إِليْهَا لِتَمْتَلِكُوهَا؛ *أُعَلِّمُكَ* *وَأُرْشِدُكَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّتِي تَسْلُكُهَا*. *أَنْصَحُكَ*. عَيْنِي عَلَيْكَ؛ اِرْجِعُوا عِنْدَ تَوْبِيخِي. هَئَنَذَا أُفِيضُ لَكُمْ رُوحِي. *أُعَلِّمُكُمْ كَلِمَاتِي. *[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](تثنية 4: 1، 14؛ 6: 1؛ مزمور 32: 8؛ أمثال 1: 23)[/FONT][/FONT]​     [FONT=&quot]*وعلينا هنا أن نركز في بعض الكلمات المرتبطة بالتعليم:* [*اسمع *[FONT=&quot]שְׁמַ֤ע[/FONT][FONT=&quot]= أصغي جيداً، أنظر وانتبه جداً؛ *أُعلمكم *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]מְלַמֵּ֥ד[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = يُدرس ويُربي ويقوِّم ويُشكل، (الغرض) لتعملوها؛ *أعلمك وأُرشدك* الطريق (التي ينبغي أن) *تَسْلُكُهَا*][/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فعلينا حينما نسمع كلمة *يُعلِّم *في الإنجيل أو تعبير بدأ الرب يُعلِّم، أن ننتبه جداً بيقظة شديدة، لأنه لا يتحدث بمجرد كلمات عادية أو حتى سامية للمعرفة والعلم بها، أو العلم بالشيء، بل الموضوع عن جد خطير لأنه يتعلَّق بالمسيرة كلها، لأن الرب يُعلِّم كمن له سلطان، يفيض بروحه ويُعلمنا كلماته باستنارة الذهن، لكي نتربى وتتقوم نفوسنا ونعمل بما يقول ونسير وفق إرشاده وتوجيهه لنا، لأنه يُرشدنا ويوجهنا للطريق الصحيح والسليم الذي ينبغي أن نسلكه لأنه هو وحده المؤدي للحياة الأبدية، لذلك قال بوضوح شديد وفي العلن أمام الجميع، وهي دعوة مقدمة للكل:[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+ ادْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ*[FONT=&quot] لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ، *مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ* وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَهُ؛ فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالِي هَذِهِ *وَيَعْمَلُ بِهَا* أُشَبِّهُهُ بِرَجُلٍ *عَاقِلٍ* بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ. فَنَزَلَ الْمَطَرُ وَجَاءَتِ الأَنْهَارُ وَهَبَّتِ الرِّيَاحُ وَوَقَعَتْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ الْبَيْتِ فَلَمْ يَسْقُطْ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُؤَسَّساً عَلَى الصَّخْرِ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالِي هَذِهِ وَلاَ يَعْمَلُ بِهَا يُشَبَّهُ بِرَجُلٍ *جَاهِلٍ* بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الرَّمْلِ. فَنَزَلَ الْمَطَرُ وَجَاءَتِ الأَنْهَارُ وَهَبَّتِ الرِّيَاحُ وَصَدَمَتْ ذَلِكَ الْبَيْتَ فَسَقَطَ وَكَانَ سُقُوطُهُ عَظِيماً. فَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ يَسُوعُ هَذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ بُهِتَتِ الْجُمُوعُ مِنْ تَعْلِيمِهِ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ *يُعَلِّمُهُمْ كَمَنْ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ* وَلَيْسَ كَالْكَتَبَةِ.                    (متى 7: 13، 14؛ 24 – 29)[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]ومن هنا يظهر قوة التعليم لأن الرب فرَّق بين الرجل العاقل السامع للتعليم والعامل به، وبين الرجل الجاهل الذي لم يهتم بأن يعمل بما سمعه من تعليم، لأنه لم يفتح قلبه لكي يتم تشكيله حسب قصد الله، لذلك وبخ الرب بطرس الرسول لأنه لم يستمع للتعليم ولم يُصغي جيداً، بل خجل جداً من كلام الرب لأن الصليب بهذه الصورة التي تكلم عنها كانت صعبة للغاية وفضيحة قدام الناس.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ *اسْمَعُوا التَّعْلِيمَ وَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ* *وَلاَ تَرْفُضُوهُ*؛ حَافِظُ التَّعْلِيمِ هُوَ فِي طَرِيقِ الْحَيَاةِ وَرَافِضُ التَّأْدِيبِ ضَالٌّ؛ وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَتَكَلَّمْ بِمَا يَلِيقُ بِالتَّعْلِيمِ الصَّحِيحِ.. مُقَدِّماً نَفْسَكَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قُدْوَةً لِلأَعْمَالِ الْحَسَنَةِ، وَمُقَدِّماً فِي التَّعْلِيمِ نَقَاوَةً، وَوَقَاراً، وَإِخْلاَصاً؛ لأَنَّهُ سَيَكُونُ وَقْتٌ لاَ يَحْتَمِلُونَ فِيهِ التَّعْلِيمَ الصَّحِيحَ، بَلْ حَسَبَ شَهَوَاتِهِمُ الْخَاصَّةِ يَجْمَعُونَ لَهُمْ مُعَلِّمِينَ مُسْتَحِكَّةً مَسَامِعُهُمْ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](أمثال 8: 33؛ 10: 17؛ تيطس 2: 1، 7؛ 2تيموثاوس 4: 3) [/FONT][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]فالرب بدأ يُعلِّم التلاميذ تعليم هام للغاية ليكشف لهم عن ذاته كمسيح الله من جهة عمله حسب التدبير، كما أنه كشف لهم الطريق الصحيح والسليم الذي ينبغي أن يتبعوه فيه وهو المؤدي للحياة الأبدية والراحة الكاملة، وهو بذلك يُنير أذهانهم ويخط فيها الشكل السليم للطريق ليتبعوه عن فهم ووعي وإدراك كامل وبحرية إرادتهم، فهو لم يخفي شيئاً عنهم، بل جعل كل شيء واضحاً أمام أعينهم، فالرب حينما يُعلِّم فنطقه السري الخاص هوَّ: [اسمعوا التعليم وكونوا حكماء ولا ترفضوه، حافظ التعليم هو في طريق الحياة] ومن هنا ندرك لماذا وبخ تلميذه بطرس، الذي شعر بالمصيبة لأن الرب لم يتكلم عن مجرد آلام في الجسد ممكن يتقبلها الناس، بل كمل كلامه وقال يُرفض ويُقتل، فشعر بطرس بعار الرفض والنبذ حتى القتل، فجزع جداً كيف يصير المسيح الرب الإله، ابن الله الحي، ابن داود العظيم، *مَنْبوذاً*، حتى أنه يُرفض ويُحتقر ويُقتل، فخشى من أن تسمع الناس هذا الكلام وينتشر فيصغر الرب في أعين الجميع، وهذا هو جزع الصليب وسبب رفضه.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]أَمَّا أَنَا فَدُودَةٌ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ. *عَارٌ* عِنْدَ الْبَشَرِ *وَمُحْتَقَرُ* الشَّعْبِ؛ *مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ* مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ *أَوْجَاعٍ* وَمُخْتَبِرُ *الْحُزْنِ*، وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا مُحْتَقَرٌ *فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ*. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](مزمور 22: 6؛ أشعياء 53: 3)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](2) ينبغي أو يتحتم (مناسب ولائق وضرورة)*​​    [FONT=&quot]"[FONT=&quot]وَإبْتَدَأَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ *يَنْبَغِي *​*[FONT=&quot]δεῖ*​[FONT=&quot] أَنْ *يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً وَيُرْفَضَ*"، التعليم الأساسي هنا [*ينبغي* أن يتألم ويُرفض]، وكلمة ينبغي هنا (كما سبق وتم شرحها في بداية الموضوع) تعني = (من الضروري – يجب – من الملائم – من اللائق – من الصحيح – من المناسب) أن يتألم، فالرب تكلم عن ما هو أصيل وحتمي الذي من أجله أتى، وهو يليق به أن يفعله كشيء أساسي وضروري بكونه تدبير، وهنا يصور للتلاميذ ويشكل ذهنهم على أن الصليب حسب مشيئة الله وتدبيره الخاص، وليس حسب الناس ولا تدبيرهم، لذلك فهو شيء رئيسي وأساسي وليس ثانوي أو عرضي، ومن المستحيل التخلي عنه أو تجنبه واجتيازه تحت أي حجة أو صورة، لأنه شيء حتمي ولائق في الطريق، فمن المستحيل أن المسيح الرب نفسه الذي أتى من أجل هذه الساعة أن لا يتوافق مع مشيئة الآب ويتجنب الصليب، لأنها إرادته هو أيضاً أن يُصلب، وبالتالي هو أيضاً (أي الصليب) موضوع بالضرورة على كل إنسان يتبعه، لأنه من المستحيل على تلميذ المسيح الرب أن لا يحمل الصليب كل يوم أو لا يتألم أبداً، لأن الطريق ضيق وفيه آلام حقيقية واقعية حتى الصلب والموت على المستوى الداخلي أولاً، وقد يصل للمستوى الخارجي من جهة الجسد نفسه كما حدث مع الرب ومع التلاميذ.[/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]+ مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ «*إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي* أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيراً وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ»؛ وَلَكِنْ *يَنْبَغِي أَوَّلاً* أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً وَيُرْفَضَ مِنْ هَذَا الْجِيلِ؛ لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ «*إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ* فِيَّ أَيْضاً هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. لأَنَّ مَا هُوَ مِنْ جِهَتِي لَهُ انْقِضَاءٌ (لأَنَّ كُلَّ نُبُوءَةٍ تَخْتَصُّ بِي لَهَا إِتْمَامٌ)»؛ «أَمَا *كَانَ يَنْبَغِي* أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ بِهَذَا وَيَدْخُلُ إِلَى مَجْدِهِ»؛ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَكَذَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ وَهَكَذَا كَانَ *يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ* الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ وَيَقُومُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ»؛ «وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا *يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ*» [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](متى 16: 21؛ لوقا: 9: 22؛ 17: 25؛ 22: 37؛ 24: 26، 46؛ يوحنا 3: 14) [/FONT][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]فالصليب عزيزي القارئ لم يأتي على المسيح الرب مصادفةً، أو عنوه، أو حمله اضطراراً، أو عن تغصب، أو مجرد مكيدة من الناس، بل كان إلزاماً وضرورة، لأنه أتى ليحمله ويُرفع عليه عن قصد، لذلك فأن موته على الصليب لم يكن عمل مأسوي لنبي حسده الناس فأنهوا حياته حسب هواهم الخاص ومشيئتهم ليتخلصوا منه، بل بالحري قدَّم موته بكامل إرادته كإله متجسد، أي بسلطانه وحده حسب مسرة مشيئة الآب ليغلب الموت بموته ويقوم في اليوم الثالث:[/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot]لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ *أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ* أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً؛ فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تُكَلِّمُنِي؟ أَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِي سُلْطَاناً أَنْ أَصْلِبَكَ وَسُلْطَاناً أَنْ أُطْلِقَكَ؟»، أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «*لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكَ عَلَيَّ سُلْطَانٌ الْبَتَّةَ* لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيتَ مِنْ فَوْقُ» [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 10: 18؛ 19: 10، 11)[/FONT][/FONT]​      [FONT=&quot]فالموت على الصليب والقيامة عملين ضروريين حتميين لتتميم مشيئة الله من أجل خلاص الإنسان، كما أنه أساسي وضروري لمسيرة من يتبع مسيح القيامة والحياة، ولذلك نجد الرسول تكلم في العبرانيين عن اللائق بالمسيح الرب إذ يقول: [/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]+ *[FONT=&quot]وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِي وُضِعَ قَلِيلاً عَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ، يَسُوعَ، نَرَاهُ مُكَلَّلاً بِالْمَجْدِ وَالْكَرَامَةِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَلَمِ الْمَوْتِ، لِكَيْ يَذُوقَ بِنِعْمَةِ اللهِ الْمَوْتَ لأَجْلِ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ، *لأَنَّهُ لاَقَ* (كَانَ مِنَ اللاَّئِقِ) بِذَاكَ الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِهِ الْكُلُّ وَبِهِ الْكُلُّ، وَهُوَ آتٍ بِأَبْنَاءٍ كَثِيرِينَ إِلَى الْمَجْدِ، أَنْ *يُكَمِّلَ* رَئِيسَ خَلاَصِهِمْ *بِالآلاَمِ*. [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot](عبرانيين 2: 10) [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]فمن اللائق أن يُكَمِّلَ بِالآلاَمِ*[FONT=&quot]، أو من *المناسب* أن يتألم من أجل كل واحد، لأنه عمل لائق جداً بالمسيا (ابن داود، مسيح الله، ابن الله الحي) حسب التدبير بكونه رئيس خلاصنا، لذلك كُتبت نبوة خطيرة في معناها لا يستسيغها الإنسان الطبيعي أو يستطيع ان يقبلها بكونه لا يستطيع أن يفهمها بوضح إلا من خلال عمل الابن على الصليب، فأشعياء النبي يقول بالروح:[/FONT][/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot]ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ، *كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ* إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ، *مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ*، وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ، أَنَّهُ *ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي*، وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ، عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. أَمَّا الرَّبُّ *فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ*. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ، يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ، وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ، وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ *سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ* *وَأُحْصِيَ* *مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ*، وَهُوَ *حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ*.                                                                (أشعياء 53: 10)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وأخطر ما في هذا الكلام [*فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ*]، وهذه الآية عجيبة للغاية لأنها تُظهر سرور الآب، وهي آية حيرت الناس كلها وصارت محل صراع بينهم، بين مؤيد ومعارض، وبين فاهم ومتعثر، مع انها أتت بشكل لائق من جهة التدبير الخلاصي، وهي تعتبر قدس أقداس الخلاص الثمين، وتحمل في عمقها سر محبة الله وأساس التدبير الإلهي كله، إذاً هي مسرة تدبير إلهي فائق، وهذه الآلام الصعبة هي عينها محل المسرة ذاتها، فآلام المسيح الله اللوغوس المتجسد، ليست مجرد لياقة وحسب، بل هي على مستوى المسرة، فقد دخل الابن الحبيب، وحيد الآب، في محنة آلام الصليب تحت نظر الآب ورضاه، بل والابن نفسه رأى في آلامه مسرة ورضا يخصه كما للآب أيضاً، لأن بالطبع التدبير واحد، وليس منفصل بين الآب والابن، بل هو نفس المسرة عينها ونفس ذات الرضا واللياقة: نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِ *السُّرُورِ* الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَهُ *احْتَمَلَ الصَّلِيبَ مُسْتَهِيناً بِالْخِزْيِ*. (عبرانيين 12: 2)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*وعلينا عزيزي القارئ أن ننتبه لآلام شخص المسيح الرب، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لأنها ليست آلام تُشابه الناس، لأن آلامه مؤسسة على قاعدة البرّ والقداسة المُطلقة التي تخصه في شخصه وطبيعته، لأنه ليس طاهراً مثل الناس، بل هو بذاته وشخصه مصدر الطهارة ونبعها الحلو، فآلامه ليس فيها حزن اكتئاب مرارة الذنب ولا تأنيب ضمير على شبه تقصير في وصية ما، ولا يوجد إحساس باستحقاق الضيقات أو الآلام على سيئة ما أو حتى شبه ظُلم في شخصه القدوس، بل كانت آلامه آلام البار الذي ليس فيه عله واحدة بشهادة من حاكمة نفسه، فهو شهد عن نفسه أولاً بصدق أعماله أمام الجميع، إذ قال في آية وحيدة في الكتاب المقدس كله على مستوى العهدين وهي تخصه وحده في المطلق، لأنه لم ولن يستطيع أحد أن ينطقها ويقولها على نفسه قط وأبداً: [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]+ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مَنْ مِنْكُمْ *يُبَكِّتُنِي* عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟ (يوحنا 8: 46)، بل وتم تأييد شهادته بواسطة بيلاطس البنطي: فَخَرَجَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَيْضاً خَارِجاً وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا أَنَا أُخْرِجُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنِّي *لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً*»؛ وَمَعْ أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَجِدُوا عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً لِلْمَوْتِ طَلَبُوا مِنْ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ.                     (أنظر يوحنا 19: 4؛ أعمال 13: 28)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]ونحن أيضاً مدعوين لنفس ذات الطريق الوعر الضيق عينه، بل وبنفس ذات الإمكانية، لكي نتبع المسيح الرب في نفس ذات الآلام عينها كشركة: أمين هو الله الذي به دُعيتم إلى *شركة ابنه* يسوع المسيح ربنا، إذ سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه، حسب مسرة مشيئته، لمدح مجد نعمته التي أنعم بها علينا في المحبوب (يسوع) الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا حسب غنى نعمته التي أجزلها لنا بكل حكمة وفطنة؛ لأَنَّكُمْ *لِهَذَا دُعِيتُمْ*. فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً *تَأَلَّمَ لأَجْلِنَا، تَارِكاً لَنَا مِثَالاً لِكَيْ تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُواتِهِ*؛ لأَعْرِفَهُ، وَقُوَّةَ قِيَامَتِهِ، *وَشَرِكَةَ آلاَمِهِ، مُتَشَبِّهاً بِمَوْتِهِ*. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](1كورنثوس 1: 9؛ أفسس 1: 5 – 8؛ 1بطرس 2: 21؛ فيلبي 3: 10)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]+ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وبكوننا مدعوين لنتبع خطواته لذلك قال الرسول أيضاً: فَلاَ يَتَأَلَّمْ أَحَدُكُمْ كَقَاتِلٍ، أَوْ سَارِقٍ، أَوْ فَاعِلِ شَرٍّ، أَوْ مُتَدَاخِلٍ فِي أُمُورِ غَيْرِهِ، وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ *كَمَسِيحِيٍّ فَلاَ يَخْجَلْ*، بَلْ *يُمَجِّدُ اللهَ* مِنْ هَذَا الْقَبِيلِ.                                                            (1بطرس 4: 15 – 16)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فالمسيحي الأصيل هو *تلميذ *شخص المسيح الرب، الذي تشرب من روحه وامتلأ من صلاحه وتعلَّم منه التقوى وتطبع بطبعه السماوي بكونه ملتصقاً به التصاقاً، لذلك لا ينبغي أبداً أن يتألم كفاعل شرّ، أو نتيجة أفعال صبيانية طائشة، أو بسبب تدخله في أمور غيره، أو بسبب مخالفة قانونية أو التعدي أو أي شيء خارج اللياقة، ولا حتى يتألم كيائس من الحياة الحاضرة فاقداً الرجاء الأبدي، ولا يجول يقول للناس مستفزاً لهم أنا مسيحي وافتخر، أو يقول أنا مسيحي فاقتلوني، لأنه يعي أن القتل خطية عُظمى، ولا يدعوا الناس إلى ارتكابها ليحملهم خطية، لأن ضميره المسيحي لا يقبل أن يتلوث يد أحد بسفك دمٍ بريء من أجل الظن أنه بذلك يكون شريكاً للمسيح الرب في موته، لأننا لم نجد الرب ولا حتى الرسل قالوا لأحد اقتلني، لأننا لم نرى يسوع يسير في شوارع المدينة يحث الناس على قتله، أو يسير حاملاً كفنه بيده، كل هذه الأشياء استعراض لا معنى لهُ، بل وليس فيه أي إنكار للذات، ولا حتى هو دعوة الله ولا مشيئته نهائياً، بل كلها اندفاعات نفسية متقلبة واستعراض لا يتفق مع أمانة الإنسان المسيحي الحي بالله، لأنها أفعال طائشة تدل على المراهقة الفكرية والطفولة الروحية الساذجة وتحتاج تعقل وفهم سليم لمشيئة الله وتدبيره الحسن واللائق، لأنه ينبغي على المسيحي الحقيقي المتأصل في الحق أن يتألم مثل الرب بشرف، أي بنزاهة وببراءة، بسبب كونه مسيحي أميناً لله للنهاية، لأن الرب نفسه لم يتألم إلا بسبب أنه بار بلا شبه شرّ وليس لديه خطأ واحد قط، ونحن أنفسنا حينما نتوب ونحيا معهُ بإخلاص الإيمان العامل بالمحبة ننال نعمته ونكتسي بها رداء برّ لنا لنصير مشابهين صورته، والروح القدس يطهرنا ويكتب الوصية المقدسة فينا فيرسم ملامح الابن الخاصة داخلنا فنأخذ من بره ونحيا، فنتألم مثله (بنزاهة) لأن جميع الذين يريدون أن يعيشوا بالتقوى في المسيح يسوع يُضطهدون.                                                                             (2تيموثاوس 3: 12)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لذلك علينا أن نضع كلام الرب نفسه أمام أعيننا تذكار دائم إذ قال:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] اُذْكُرُوا الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ: *لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ*. إِنْ كَانُوا قَدِ *اضْطَهَدُونِي* فَسَيَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ، وَإِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ حَفِظُوا كلاَمِي فَسَيَحْفَظُونَ كلاَمَكُمْ.                                                                         (يوحنا 15: 20)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (26 أبريل 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](3) يتألم ويرفض ويقتل*​​    [FONT=&quot]وهذه هي *المرة الأولى* الذي يُعلن الرب فيها عما سيحدث لهُ بتفاصيل: ​[FONT=&quot]وَإبْتَدَأَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ *يَنْبَغِي* أَنْ *يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً وَيُرْفَضَ* مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ *وَيُقْتَلَ*[FONT=&quot].                                                                         (مرقس 8: 31)​[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ولنلاحظ هنا أن هذا الكلام لم يأتي إلا بعدما سأل الرب: من يقول الناس إني أنا؟، وبعد ذلك سأل سؤال على مستواهم الشخصي للتحديد (تحديد موقفهم الشخصي) *وأنتم من تقولون إني أنا*؟، فأجاب بطرس: أنت المسيح، وجاءت في لوقا: أنت مسيح الله، وجاءت في متى: أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي (لوقا 9: 20؛ متى 16: 16)، ثم بعد اعتراف بطرس والتلاميذ ضمناً بدأ [FONT=&quot]يُعَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ *يَنْبَغِي* أَنْ *يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً وَيُرْفَضَ* مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ *وَيُقْتَلَ*، وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم.[/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]فالمسيح الرب لم يتكلم للتلاميذ مباشرة – وعلى مستوى خاص – عن العمل الذي سيقوم به علانية وبوضوح شديد وبكلام مباشر لا يقبل التأويل، إلا بعدما استعلن لهم – على المستوى الشخصي وفي أكثر من موضع – انه هوَّ المسيا، مسيح الله، ابن الله الحي الآتي لخلاص العالم حسب التدبير، لأنه بدأ يُعطيهم الصورة الحقيقية عنه كمسيح الله الحقيقي بعدما اعترفوا به بوضوح، لأنه أزال صورة الفريسيين المشوهة عن المسيا الذي سيأتي كملك للراحة الأرضية والحرية السياسية، لذلك اندهش الجمع من كلام الرب نفسه إذ حينما سمعوا قوله (وأنا ان ارتفعت عن الأرض اجذب إليَّ الجميع. قال هذا مُشيراً *إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعاً أن يموت*) فقالوا لهُ: نحن سمعنا من الناموس أن المسيح سيبقى إلى الأبد، فكيف تقول أنت إنه ينبغي أن يرتفع ابن الإنسان؟ [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 12: 32 –  34) [/FONT][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]فالمسيح الرب من المستحيل يتحدث عن آلامه وموته بشكل صريح لا يقبل التأويل، إلا بعدما يُستعلن أنه هو الآتي على المستوى الشخصي لكل واحد، أي أنه هو المسيح الرب الوسيط الوحيد الذي به وحده الخلاص، وبالتالي لن يقدِّم دعوة التبعية بحمل الصليب لأحد، بشكل واضح ومباشر، دون أن يُستعلن لهُ أنه الرب من السماء الآتي لخلاص النفس ونقلها من الظلمة للنور، ومن الموت للحياة، ومن التعب للراحة.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]فعلى المستوى الشخصي لكل واحد لا بُدَّ من أن يعي ويدرك من هو المسيح بالنسبة لهُ على مستوى الإيمان، لذلك لن يقول المسيح الرب لأحد أنكر نفسك واحمل صليبك واتبعني وهو لا يعلم من هوَّ، لا على مستوى الفكر والمعلومات، بل على مستوى الإيمان أنه *هو المسيح ابن الله الحي*، بمعنى أن نعرفه على مستوى إعلانه عن نفسه: [أنا هوَّ][/FONT]    [FONT=&quot]+ فَقَالَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِذْ سَمِعُوا: «إِنَّ هَذَا الْكلاَمَ صَعْبٌ! مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَسْمَعَهُ؟» (كان يقول عن نفسه: أَنَا الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أُقَدِّمُهُ أَنَا، هُوَ جَسَدِي، *أَبْذُلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنْ يَحْيَا الْعَالَمُ*). فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ فِي نَفْسِهِ أَنَّ تلاَمِيذَهُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَى هَذَا فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَهَذَا يُعْثِرُكُمْ (يجعلكم تشكون)؟ فَإِنْ رَأَيْتُمُ (فماذا لو رأيتم) ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ صَاعِداً إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ أَوَّلاً؟ اَلرُّوحُ هُوَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي. أَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فلاَ يُفِيدُ شَيْئاً. اَلْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ هُوَ رُوحٌ وَحَيَاةٌ. وَلَكِنْ مِنْكُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ». لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ عَلِمَ مَنْ هُمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُهُ. فَقَالَ: «لِهَذَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ إِلَيَّ إِنْ لَمْ يُعْطَ مِنْ أَبِي». مِنْ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ رَجَعَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ *وَلَمْ يَعُودُوا يَمْشُونَ مَعَهُ*. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ: «أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَمْضُوا؟». فَأَجَابَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «*يَا رَبُّ إِلَى مَنْ نَذْهَبُ؟ كلاَمُ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِنْدَكَ. وَنَحْنُ قَدْ آمَنَّا وَعَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ*». [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 6: 60 – 69)                [/FONT][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]لأننا *أن لم نعي ونعرف* مسيح القيامة والحياة (بشكل شخصي ونعترف به على مستوى الإيمان)، فأننا لن نحمل الصليب أبداً ولن نحتمل مرارة ضيق الطريق، لأن قبل القيامة وحلول الروح القدس التلاميذ كلهم خافوا وهربوا (ولهم العذر فعلاً)، حتى الذين طلبوا أن يكونوا عن اليمين واليسار وقالوا باندفاع انهم يستطيعوا أن يشربوا الكأس الذي شربها المسيح الرب عن آخرها، لذلك نجد كلام الرب عن الصليب والموت يتبعه عبارة: "ثم يقوم في اليوم الثالث"
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وبولس البَنَّاء الحَكِيمٍ (1كورنثوس 3: 10) قال ليوضح الأمور بتدقيق لأنه عاشها كما هي: *لأَعْرِفَهُ*، *[FONT=&quot]وَقُوَّةَ قِيَامَتِهِ[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]، *وَشَرِكَةَ آلاَمِهِ*، *مُتَشَبِّهاً بِمَوْتِهِ*. (فيلبي 3: 10)، فقد وضع قوة القيامة أولاً، ثم تكلم عن شركة آلامه والتشبه بموته، لذلك فأن لم نعرف المسيح الرب على أساس انه هو بنفسه وبشخصه القيامة: أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ἐγώ εἰμι ἡ ἀνάστασις καὶ ἡ ζωή[/FONT][FONT=&quot]         (يوحنا 11: 25) [/FONT][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]فكيف لنا أن نضع رجاءنا فيه ونسير وراءه حاملين صليب العار والمذلة لنموت معه، ونحن نعرفه على مستوى الجسد الضعيف ونطلب منه كل ما يخص الحياة الحاضرة هنا على الأرض لأن كل رجاءنا فيها ويصعب علينا أن نخسر شيئاً منها، بل علينا أن نعرفه معرفة حقيقية على مستوى إعلانه عن ذاته أنه أصل الحياة ونبع الوجود كله وهو بذات نفسه وبشخصه القيامة ورأس الخليقة الجديدة، وهو الخالق والمجدد للطبيعة، وذلك لكي نستطيع أن نتبعه تبعية حقيقية بلا تراجع أو استسلام لضعف الخوف.                                          (انظر 2كورنثوس 5: 11 – 21)[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]أما *المرة الثانية* التي تحدث فيها عن آلامه وموته كانت في الإصحاح التاسع، ونلاحظ أنه *لَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَعْلَمَ أَحَدٌ*، وذكر القديس مرقس السبب في ذلك:  [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]وَخَرَجُوا مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَاجْتَازُوا الْجَلِيلَ *وَلَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَعْلَمَ أَحَدٌ*. *لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ **[FONT=&quot]يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]، وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا الْقَوْلَ وَخَافُوا أَنْ يَسْأَلُوهُ.                             (مرقس 9: 30 – 32)[/FONT][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]وهنا نلاحظ *انفراد* الرب بالتلاميذ إذ رفض يُكلِّم عامة الشعب *لكي يُعلمهم*، فكان الحديث خاص جداً، موجه للتلاميذ وحدهم، وهذا لا عجب فيه لأن التعليم الذي قدَّمه الرب هنا فعلاً لا يختص أو يُقدَّم إلا لمن يُريد أن يكون تلميذاً على نحو خاص لشخصه بكونه الله الكلمة المتجسد حسب التدبير، وطبعاً خوف التلاميذ هنا واضح لأن كلام الرب مُرعب جداً بالنسبة لهم، غير أن موضوع "يقوم بنفسه من الأموات" كان غريب على مسامعهم بالطبع، لكن علينا الآن أن نُركز فقط على أن الرب يُعلمهم على نحو خاص بعيداً عن العامة، لأن هذا التعليم ليس لعامة الناس بل للتلاميذ الأخصاء المستعلن لهم صفته وشخصه، لأن عامة الناس الذين لا يدركوا من هو المسيا الآتي لن يفهموا ضرورة هذا العمل الفظيع والغير مقبول، لأنه تكلم علانية بأمور غريبة على المسامع وكثيرون تركوه ومضوا، والموضوع هنا ثقيل على المسامع بشكل خاص، ولكن الرب كلم التلاميذ على نحو خاص جداً لأنه اقترب فعلياً من تلك الساعة وينبغي أن يدركوا عمله.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]أما *المرة الثالثة* الذي يتحدث فيها عن آلامه أتت في الإصحاح العاشر، وكانت أبلغهم في القول والتعليم من جهة التطبيق، من حيث أن الآلام اقتربت وسيتم كل ما قاله بالحرف الواحد، لذلك علينا أن نلاحظ الحديث كله في هذا الإصحاح لأنه في منتهى الأهمية القصوى، لأن فيه يظهر معنى حمل الصليب في اتساع معناه المقصود منه بكل دقة، فكل ما حدث في هذا الإصحاح يهمنا بالدرجة الأولى ليوضح كل الكلام السابق شرحه منذ بداية الموضوع إلى الآن، طبعاً ما كان يسبق كلام الرب هنا هو لقاء الشاب الغني كما سبق وتكلمنا عنه، لكن سنبدأ الكلام من بداية وهم ذاهبون لأورشليم وانفراده بهم وكلامه عما سيحدث له:[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]وَكَانُوا فِي الطَّرِيقِ صَاعِدِينَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَقَدَّمُهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَكَانُوا يَتَحَيَّرُونَ. وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتْبَعُونَ (يسيرون وراءه) كَانُوا *يَخَافُونَ*. فَأَخَذَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ أَيْضاً وَابْتَدَأَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ عَمَّا سَيَحْدُثُ لَهُ: «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ *يُسَلَّمُ *إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ *فَيَحْكُمُونَ* عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ. *فَيَهْزَأُونَ* بِهِ *وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ* *وَيَتْفُلُونَ* عَلَيْهِ *وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ* وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».                                                   (مرقس 10: 32 – 34)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]علينا الآن نلاحظ ونفهم خوف التلاميذ الشديد، لأن في الواقع الصليب ليس سهلاً أبداً كما نتحدث عنه اليوم بسهولة، ولا يُأخذ ببساطة كتابة أو قراءة موضوع، لأن فيه خوف حقيقي لأنه يعتبر ساعة ظلمة، أي أنه من جهة الشكل يعتبر ساعة انتصار الظلمة، لأن الرب عند القبض عليه قال:[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot] إِذْ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ لَمْ تَمُدُّوا عَلَيَّ الأَيَادِيَ. [/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]وَلَكِنَّ *هَذِهِ سَاعَتُكُمْ وَسُلْطَانُ الظُّلْمَةِ*.    (لوقـــا 22: 53)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فما هو ظاهر هو ساعة الظلمة والفوز والانتصار على الحق، ساعة الشماتة والتعيير: «يَا نَاقِضَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَبَانِيَهُ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ خَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ! إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ!».  (متى 27: 40)[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وهنا علينا أن نُلاحظ بدقة كلام الرب في وصف الأحداث الآتية ومدى الخطورة والضيق والمرارة التي فها:[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]1 – سيُسلَّم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة (وفي هذا الأمر مرارة كأس الخيانة من تلميذ وهروب الجميع وتركه وحيداً تماماً)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]2 – ويُحكم عليه (باطلاً لأن ليس فيه خطية واحدة أو ملامه على أي شيء)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]3 – يُسلم للأمم أي بيلاطس لتنفيذ الحكم فعلياً (وبشهادة بيلاطس لا يوجد فيه علة واحدة)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]4 – يُهزأ به ويُجلد ويتفل عليه (استهزاء وسخرية وشماته غير مُبررة)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]5 – يُقتل بالصليب (تعيير وتشفي وانتصار ساعة الظلمة)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]6 – في اليوم الثالث يقوم (المجد الفائق لألوهيته وتمجيد بشريتنا فيه)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (26 أبريل 2018)

[FONT=&quot]وعلينا الآن أن نقف هنا وقفة مهمة للغاية، لنفهم بدقة معنى حمل الصليب كما قصده الرب، لأن هذا يلخص موضوعنا كله ويوضحه لكي نستطيع أن نكون تلاميذ أخصاء لهُ، فعلينا أن نضع الآيات في المقابلة مع بعضها لتظهر الصورة كاملة منذ بدايتها لنهايتها:​
    [FONT=&quot]+ وَإبْتَدَأَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ *يَنْبَغِي* أَنْ *يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً وَيُرْفَضَ* مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ *وَيُقْتَلَ*[FONT=&quot]؛​*[FONT=&quot]إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ *​*[FONT=&quot]يُسَلَّمُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ؛ [/FONT]*[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]+ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ *يُسَلَّمُ* إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ *فَيَحْكُمُونَ* عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ. *فَيَهْزَأُونَ* بِهِ *وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ* *وَيَتْفُلُونَ* عَلَيْهِ *وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ* وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ.[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فلا بُدَّ من أن ندرك معاً معنى كلام الرب وتأكيده، لأن هناك فرق كبير بين الآلام الطبيعية المقبولة وبين الآلام الغير طبيعية والمرفوضة شكلاً وموضوعاً، لأن لو كان الرب قد تألم بحسب الطبيعة فقط من جهة الفقر أو الجوع أو حتى مجرد اضطهاد بسبب الحسد بكونه عظيماً في فكره أو تعاليمه أو منفرداً بشخصيته المُميزة، كان من المحتمل أن يُقبل ويُرحب به كمسيا، بل وكان عطف العالم كله اتجه بالإعجاب بآلامه وصبره عليها، مثل من نراه يحتمل آلام الفقر والجوع بعزة نفس وبشجاعة الرجال، أو احتمال أوجاع الجسد وعجزه وآلامه الشاقة ويحاول أن ينتصر عليها بالصبر دون شكوى أو بإظهار مواهبه لينتصر على الإعاقة الظاهرة قدام الجميع، لأن هذه النوعية من الآلام ينظر إليها العالم كله كمأساة لها قيمتها وشرفها وكرامتها بل وفخرها الخاص، لأن العالم يُكرِّم هؤلاء المرضى، ويشفق عليهم جداً ويعاملهم بالرحمة ويُظهر تمايزهم، لأنه يُحيط بآلامهم هالة من المجد الخاص.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]أما المسيح الرب في كلامه أزال هالة المجد المحيطة بشكل آلامه الخاصة، فقد أكد على أن آلامه بدون شرف ولا كرامة، بل ومرفوضة من الناس وسبب عثرة كبرى لكثيرين، لذلك فأننا نجده لم يتكلم على آلامه بشكل مأسوي لاستثارة المشاعر لاستدرار العطف ودموع الناس أو لتكريمه عندهم أو لقبول آلامه، أي أنه لم يغلفها مثلما نُغلف الهدايا لتعطي منظراً جميلاً لتُقبل عند آخذها (كما نفعل اليوم ونحاول أن نغلف كلمة الله ونزوقها وننطق بها بشكل لطيف مُحبب ليتقبلها الناس)، أو حتى سعى أن يكتسب مجد أو شرف، لذلك لحق جملة "أنه ينبغي أن يتألم كثيراً" بكلمة "*يُرفض*"، لأن الآلام العادية لا تجعل أحد يرفض الشخص المتألم أو يحكم عليه، لذلك نجده أزاد على كلمة "يُرفض" لكي تُفهم بشكل صحيح بعبارة *"يحكمون عليه ويهزأون به"*.[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]ففي الألم والنبذ والرفض والاستهزاء والتعيير يتلخص صليب مسيح الله، (ولذلك حتى اليوم من الصعوبة التامة أن يعترف أحد بالمسيح رباً وإلهاً بسبب عار الصليب، لأن من الممكن يتقبل فكرة أن الله يتجسد لكن يُصلب بهذا الشكل المُهين، وفي هذه الحالة من التعيير وعن ضعف، فمن المستحيل أن يتقبل هذه الفكرة أو يستسيغها أبداً، لأن الشرق عموماً يحب فكرة البطل الخارق المنقذ الذي لا يُقهر أو يموت بل يحارب ويدافع وينتصر علناً وبقوة، ويصير محل فخراً للجميع، لكنه لا يتقبل ولا يستسيغ شكل الضعف بهذه الصورة الذي تكلم عنها المسيح الرب في حديثه للتلاميذ)، فالموت على الصليب معناه الموت محتقراً ومرذولاً من الناس، لأن المسيا هو المسيا المتألم، وكل من يتبعه ينبغي أن يسير على نفس ذات النهج، فهذا هو الصليب = "*عار*" [الْعَارُ قَدْ كَسَرَ قَلْبِي فَمَرِضْتُ. انْتَظَرْتُ رِقَّةً فَلَمْ تَكُنْ، وَمُعَزِّينَ فَلَمْ أَجِدْ – مزمور 69: 20]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لذلك الرسول قال: فَلْنَخْرُجْ إِذاً إِلَيْهِ خَارِجَ الْمَحَلَّةِ حَامِلِينَ عَارَهُ: [تعييرات مُعيريك وقعت عليًّ (قَائِلِينَ: «يَا نَاقِضَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَبَانِيَهُ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ خَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ، إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ» متى 27: 40)، أكثر من شعر رأسي الذين يبغضونني* بلا سبب*، من أجلك *احتملت العار*، *غطى الخجل وجهي*، صرت *أجنبياً* عند إخوتي، *وغريباً* عند بني أُمي. لأن غيرة بيتك أكلتني *وتعييرات معيريك* وقعت علي. وأبكيت بصوم نفسي فصار ذلك عاراً عليَّ. جعلت لبُاسي مُسحاً وصرت لهم مثلاً. *العار قد كسر قلبي* فمرضت، انتظرت رقة فلم تكن ومعزين فلم أجد. ويجعلون في طعامي *علقماً*، وفي عطشي يسقونني خلاً).       (عبرانيين 13: 13؛ مقتطفات من مزمور 69)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]عموماً لهذا [FONT=&quot]أراد[/FONT][FONT=&quot] المسيح الرب أن يوضح بطريقة تمنع الشك، بأن "*ينبغي*" المحتمة للألم، تنطبق على تلاميذه الأخصاء أيضاً كما تنطبق عليه هو تماماً، وكما أن المسيح هو مسيح الله بشكل خاص ومُحدد بفضل آلامه ورفض الناس لهُ، هكذا التلميذ هو تلميذ المسيح الخاص على قدر مشاركته لسيده في الضعف أمام الناس، أي في نفس ذات الألم عينه من جهة الرفض والنبذ والتعيير والاستهزاء والتشهير وتلفيق التهم بادعاءات كاذبة حتى الموت، لأن اتباع التلميذ لمعمله يسوع المسيح ابن الانسان ابن الله يعني الالتصاق الكامل به، ومعنى الالتصاق هو الخضوع لناموس المسيح الخاص الذي حين تمت الأيام لارتفاعه *ثبت* وجهه لينطلق إلى أورشليم (لوقا 9: 51)، لأنه كان مُصراً على تتميم مشيئة الآب كما هيَّ بكل مسرة، رغم مما فيها من عار لا يقبله أحد لذلك يقول الرسول: [/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ *جَهَالَةٌ*، وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ *قُوَّةُ اللهِ*؛ لأَنَّهُ إِذْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ فِي حِكْمَةِ اللهِ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ اسْتَحْسَنَ اللهُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ *بِجَهَالَةِ* الْكِرَازَةِ؛ وَلَكِنَّنَا نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوباً: لِلْيَهُودِ *عَثْرَةً* وَلِلْيُونَانِيِّينَ *جَهَالَةً*. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](1كورنثوس 1: 18؛ 21؛ 23)[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]ومن هنا نستطيع فقط أن نفهم كلام الرب للتلاميذ وبالتالي لنا نحن أيضاً على شكل خاص، فانتبه عزيزي القارئ لكلام الرب بتدقيق شديد لأن كلامه يظهر لنا حياتنا المسيحية في هذا العالم الحاضر، ويُظهر القوة المعطاة لنا منه حسب مسرة مشيئة الآب السماوي:[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]«إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ *يُبْغِضُكُمْ*، فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي *قَبْلَكُمْ*. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ. وَلَكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ *أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ* مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لِذَلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ. اُذْكُرُوا الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ: *لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ*. إِنْ كَانُوا قَدِ *اضْطَهَدُونِي فَسَيَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ*، وَإِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ حَفِظُوا كلاَمِي فَسَيَحْفَظُونَ كلاَمَكُمْ. لَكِنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا *يَفْعَلُونَ بِكُمْ هَذَا كُلَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي*، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ جِئْتُ وَكَلَّمْتُهُمْ لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَلَيْسَ لَهُمْ عُذْرٌ فِي خَطِيَّتِهِمْ. اَلَّذِي يُبْغِضُنِي يُبْغِضُ أَبِي أَيْضاً. لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ عَمِلْتُ بَيْنَهُمْ أَعْمَالاً لَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا أَحَدٌ غَيْرِي لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ *رَأَوْا وَأَبْغَضُونِي أَنَا وَأَبِي*. لَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَتِمَّ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ فِي نَامُوسِهِمْ: إِنَّهُمْ *أَبْغَضُونِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ*. «وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. وَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً لأَنَّكُمْ مَعِي مِنَ الاِبْتِدَاءِ»؛ «قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تَعْثُرُوا. *سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ، بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً لِلَّهِ*. وَسَيَفْعَلُونَ هَذَا بِكُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ *لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الآبَ وَلاَ عَرَفُونِي*. لَكِنِّي قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتِ السَّاعَةُ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. وَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْبِدَايَةِ لأَنِّي كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَأَنَا مَاضٍ إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ يَسْأَلُنِي أَيْنَ تَمْضِي. لَكِنْ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ هَذَا قَدْ مَلَأَ الْحُزْنُ قُلُوبَكُمْ؛ فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ» [/FONT][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 15: 18 – 27، يوحنا 16؛ ورجاء قراءة يوحنا 16 كاملاً بتدقيق)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (26 أبريل 2018)

[FONT=&quot]فالصليب باختصار كما قلنا ليس هو المرض ولا حتى إعاقة في الجسد، لأن الرب تقدَّم للصليب صحيحاً معافاً، جسده كامل ليس فيه عامل من عوامل فساد الجسد الطبيعية التي سرت من بعد السقوط في البشرية كلها، لأن جسده لم يمسه فساداً (أعمال 2: 31)، وقد قبل الصليب حينما اتى ميعاده المُعين، فسلَّم نفسه إليهم بهدوء ليحمل العار بصمت. ​
    [FONT=&quot]فالصليب فضيحة وعار وخزي، أما المرض وتعب الجسد وكل ما فيه من أمراض أو إعاقة ليس عاراً على الإطلاق ولا حتى عيباً ولا محل غيرة الناس ولا حتى حقدهم، بل قد يكون تمييز للشخصية وإظهار ما فيها من عزم وقوة، بل ومواهب قوية قد تكون خارقة ولا توجد عند الإنسان السليم الطبيعي، لكن الصليب خزي وعار وتحقير وتعيير من أجل المسيح، سلب الأموال، طرد من المجمع، أو حتى رفض من داخل الكنيسة نفسها، كما حدث لبعض الآباء وغيرهم من الخدام الأمناء حاملي رسالة الحياة.​​    [FONT=&quot]والصليب أحياناً يكون حقد خاص على المسيحي الأمين وتنصيب المكائد لهُ، والتشهير وتشويه السمعة، بل وتلفيق التهم وتقديم الشهادة الزور لتثبيتها، وسلب الأموال وطرد من المنازل واغتصاب الأراضي، فقدان الوظائف، احتقار ومذلة، تشريد في الشوارع، التنكيل بالأطفال وقد يتم ذبحهم بعلة انهم فقط مسحيين.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*فالصليب باختصار معناه *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أن الإنسان يُصبح بلا كرامة مُداساً من الناس عن قصد وسبق إصرار ونية شريرة مُبيته، وذلك لكي يحيا في تدبير ساعة الظلمة والتي تصل إلى حد القتل بطرق بشعة أحياناً كثيرة جداً؛ وكل هذا بسبب كشفه لنا القديس يوحنا الرسول بوضوح: أُنْظُرُوا أَيَّةَ مَحَبَّةٍ أَعْطَانَا الآبُ حَتَّى نُدْعَى أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ! *مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا* لاَ يَعْرِفُنَا الْعَالَمُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ.   (1يوحنا 3: 1)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*فهل وعيت الآن تبعيتك للمسيح* الرب أيها القارئ العزيز، وهل فهمت الآن ما هو الصليب الذي قصده الرب، وهل نظرت وتتبعت حياة التلاميذ ورأيت ما حدث فيهم من أجل المسيح، وهل نظرت لآباء الكنيسة ومُعلميها الأتقياء وشعبها الأمين للمسيح ماذا حدث لهم، وهل رأيت الخدام الأمناء الذين يحملون رسالة قوة كلمة الله ويقدمونها بلا تزويق بل بأمانة وإخلاص تبعية المسيح الرب للنفس الأخير، وماذا حدث لهم من اضطهاد خارج وداخل كنائسهم، وكم قاومهم البعض ورفضهم بل واتهمهم اتهامات باطلة لحد الهرطقة والتجديف على الله، بل وتم أيضاً عمل مكائد ونشر إشاعات مُخجلة عنهم في كل مكان سواء من فوق بعض المنابر أو على صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي وغيرها، وذلك عن قصد وتدبير، لفقد شرفهم وأمانتهم لله والكنيسة أمام الناس ليتم رفضهم ونبذهم من الجميع، وهل رأيت كم قلة قليلة من الناس التي تستمع إليهم وتفهم كتاباتهم واقوالهم فهماً صحيحاً لأنهم يريدون أن يتبعوا المسيح الرب بكل إخلاص وأمانة فيشعرون بعمل الروح القدس فيهم، لأنهم مملوئين منه، وهل رأيت أيضاً الأمناء الغير مشهورين أو المعروفين على نطاق واسع، هؤلاء الذين لا يقرأ أو يستمع إليهم أحد إلا قلة قليلة تشعر بقوة عمل الروح القدس فيهم، وناس كثيرة ترفضهم وتنبذهم ولا تقبلهم.[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فيا عزيزي القارئ المحب لشخص ربنا يسوع، الحياة المسيحية الحقيقية لها ضريبتها الباهظة الثمن، لأنها تلمذة حقيقية للمسيح والتي تعني أبذل حياتي، أموت معهُ لأقوم معهُ، لذلك أندهش جداً من شكوى البعض حينما تأتي الاضطهادات والآلام والتشريد والطرد من المنازل وسلب الأموال والطعن في الشرف وقتل الأطفال والتعذيب والتنكيل، كأنه شيء غريب حادث، وكيف أن الله ساكت لا يتحرك بالعدل، فهذا الاندهاش من الإنسان المسيحي هو غريب عن الإنجيل تماماً، لأن حينما تألم الرب وتم تعييره وارتفع على الصليب ومات أمام الجميع لم يحدث تدخل معجزي ولم يُنقذ من تلك الساعة بالجسد، بل مات ليقوم بشكل ممجد فائق مظهراً مجد قيامته لخاصته وليس أمام الجميع، لأن السرور الموضوع أمامه كان أقوى من الموت الذي ماته، لذلك معنى أن المسيحي يتضايق من الاضطهاد والموت بشكل فيه ملامه لله وتذمر على الوضع، يعني أنه لم يؤمن بعد بأن المسيح الرب مسيح القيامة والنصرة على الموت، وأن الذي معنا أقوى ممن علينا بما لا يُقاس، لأنه لا ينبغي أن نخاف أو نجزع من الذين يقتلون الجسد، لأننا في النهاية على الأرض سنموت بالجسد، فلماذا نخاف إذاً من ساعة الألم والضيق أي ساعة الظلمة ولنا في المسيح قيامة وحياة، لأنه مستعلن لنا إله حي [أنا هوَّ القيامة والحياة – أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون].[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot] *وطبعاً هذا ليس معناه* أننا نبحث عن الاضطهاد ونتمنى الموت، أو نُسلم أولادنا للتعذيب أو التنكيل، أو حتى نحمل كفنا على أيدينا ونعمل مظاهره أمام الناس، لأننا لا نذهب للموت كأننا كارهين الحياة، ولا حتى لكي نستدر عطف الناس ونُريهم كم نحن مظلومين ومضطهدين، لأنها ستعتبر حركة سياسية وليست مسيحية، فالرب لم يكره الحياة في الجسد ولا حتى صنع تلاميذه مظاهره حينما تم اضطهادهم ليروا العالم كم كانوا مظلومين، بل كان هدف الرب ومسرته (وبالتالي التلاميذ فيما بعد القيامة) أنه يتمم مشيئة الآب لأن هناك مسرة أمامه وليس عن يأس ولا إحباط تقدم للموت وقبل التعيير، بل عن رجاء قيامة سيتممها ويظهرها بقوته، لذلك نحن أيضاً نتقدم لنموت مع المسيح قابلين كل شيء من أجله لا عن إحباط ولا فقدان الأمل في الحياة ولا عن جبن أو خنوع او استسلام للأمر الواقع، بل عن شجاعة رجاء حي بقيامة يسوع من الأموات، لذلك يقول الرسول: مُبَارَكٌ اللهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ وَلَدَنَا ثَانِيَةً لِرَجَاءٍ حَيٍّ، بِقِيَامَةِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.                                  (1بطرس 1: 3)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وطبعاً لا أحتاج أن أُذكِّر أحد أنه ليس عيباً ولا هو هروباً من الصليب بأن نُطالب بتطبيق القانون في المجتمع ونُدافع عن أسرتنا وأولادنا وإخوتنا، ونلجأ لتحقيق العدل وإثبات الحق القانوني كأشخاص تحيا في دولة، لكن أن لم يتحقق هذا عن قصد للتنكيل بالمسيحي الأمين لله، نشكر الله ونقبل كل ما يأتي علينا بالشكر مع التمسك بالحق القانوني للنهاية بلا قلق أو خوف أو اضطراب أو تذمر، حتى لو وصل الأمر بأن نُقتل بسبب مسيحيتنا وأمانتنا تجاه المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه، والذي نحاول أن نزرع فيه السلام ونحافظ على حقوق الناس جميعاً بشكل سوي وبسواسية لأن الجميع متساوي كأبناء وطن واحد ولا فرق.[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 أبريل 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](4) يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ *​​   [FONT=&quot]+ وَكَانَ أُنَاسٌ يُونَانِيُّونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ صَعِدُوا لِيَسْجُدُوا فِي الْعِيدِ. فَتَقَدَّمَ هَؤُلاَءِ إِلَى فِيلُبُّسَ الَّذِي مِنْ بَيْتِ صَيْدَا الْجَلِيلِ وَسَأَلُوهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى يَسُوعَ». فَأَتَى فِيلُبُّسُ وَقَالَ لأَنْدَرَاوُسَ ثُمَّ قَالَ أَنْدَرَاوُسُ وَفِيلُبُّسُ لِيَسُوعَ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَأَجَابَهُمَا: «*قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ*، اَلْحَقَّ، الْحَقَّ، أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ *تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ *فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ. *مَنْ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا وَمَنْ يُبْغِضُ نَفْسَهُ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَحْفَظُهَا إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ*. إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ *يَخْدِمُنِي فَلْيَتْبَعْنِي* وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا هُنَاكَ أَيْضاً يَكُونُ خَادِمِي. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدِمُنِي يُكْرِمُهُ الآبُ. اَلآنَ نَفْسِي قَدِ اضْطَرَبَتْ. وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ؟ أَيُّهَا الآبُ نَجِّنِي مِنْ هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ. أَيُّهَا الآبُ مَجِّدِ اسْمَكَ». فَجَاءَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ: «مَجَّدْتُ وَأُمَجِّدُ أَيْضاً». فَالْجَمْعُ الَّذِي كَانَ وَاقِفاً وَسَمِعَ قَالَ: «قَدْ حَدَثَ رَعْدٌ». وَآخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «قَدْ كَلَّمَهُ ملاَكٌ». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَيْسَ مِنْ أَجْلِي صَارَ هَذَا الصَّوْتُ *بَلْ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ*. اَلآنَ دَيْنُونَةُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. اَلآنَ يُطْرَحُ رَئِيسُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ خَارِجاً. وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ». قَالَ هَذَا مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ.                                                                    (يوحنا 12: 20 – 33)​
   [FONT=&quot]وعلينا الآن أن نضع الآيات التي ذُكرت في الإنجيل مع بعضها البعض لأنها تُظهر لنا كمال الصورة، وذلك لكي نفهم قصد الرب على وجه الدقة، فالآيات في الإنجيل مشتركة في بداية الكلام وبعد ذلك سنجد الإضافة توضح المعنى وتأكده: [/FONT]​ *+ *[FONT=&quot]إِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا وَمَنْ *يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي*: "يَجِدُهَا" (متى 16: 25)؛ *وَمِنْ أَجْلِ الإِنْجِيلِ* فَهُوَ "يُخَلِّصُهَا" (مرقس 8: 35، لوقا 9: 24) "مَنْ *يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ* يُهْلِكُهَا وَمَنْ *يُبْغِضُ نَفْسَهُ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَحْفَظُهَا إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ*".                   (يوحنا 12: 25)[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فالكلام هنا واضح للغاية، لأن كل من أراد ان يُخلِّص نفسه ([FONT=&quot]σῶσαι[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) (يحافظ عليها، يداويها، يُصلحها، يُرممها، يطورها، يجددها، ينقذها، يحميها، يصونها، يحرسها) بعيداً عن شخص المسيح، أي في معزل عنه ولا يحمل صليب عاره ويتبعه ليموت معهُ، فأنه يهلك، بالرغم من أنه يسعى أن يحفظ حياته ويُنجيها من الهلاك، لأننا أن تألمنا معه سوف نتمجد معهُ، أما أن تركناه وسرنا بعيداً عنه (منعزلين) وحافظنا على حياتنا في هذا العالم وابتعدنا عن المسيرة معه حاملين الصليب، فأننا لن نتمجد معه، بل سنموت في خطايانا ونظل ماكثين في ظلال الموت الأبدي.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: أَنَا أَمْضِي وَسَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَتَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطِيَّتِكُمْ. حَيْثُ أَمْضِي أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا؛ فَقُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ؛ *مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ*؛ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ عِشْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَمُوتُونَ وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ بِالرُّوحِ تُمِيتُونَ أَعْمَالَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَحْيَوْنَ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 8: 21؛ 24؛ 28؛ رومية 8: 13)[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]عموماً لكي يصل المعنى عندنا بشكل منضبط حسب كلام الرب وقصده، علينا أن نربط آية يوحنا مع الآية في إنجيل مرقس:[/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot]مَنْ *يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ* يُهْلِكُهَا *وَمَنْ يُبْغِضُ نَفْسَهُ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَحْفَظُهَا إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ*؛ لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يَنْتَفِعُ الإِنْسَانُ لَوْ رَبِحَ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ وَخَسِرَ نَفْسَهُ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا يُعْطِي الإِنْسَانُ فِدَاءً عَنْ نَفْسِهِ؟ [/FONT][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 12: 25؛ مرقس 8: 36، 37)[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]يلزمنا هنا نكشف عن تعبير من [*يحب نفسه*]، [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ويحب هنا تأتي في اليوناني بلفظة *[FONT=&quot]φιλῶν[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (فيلون) وهي من الفعل [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]φιλέω[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (فيليو) وتعني [محبوب ومثمن، وتحمل معنى المودة والاعتزاز والإعجاب والتقدير، وهي محبة عاطفية، وهي تعبر دائماً عن الحالة الجسدية النفسانية]، وبذلك فأن تعبير [*من يحب نفسه*] يعني الميل نحو الذات، بمعنى [العطف والإشفاق على الذات]، لأن المحبة هنا [عاطفية نفسانية بمعنى التعلُّق بـ؛ أو بمعنى التدليل والرقة بكونها حالة من العشق الخاص، وهي بطبيعتها معوقة للبذل لأنها تحمل حالة خوف من الألم والخسارة]، لذلك الإنسان في هذه الحالة لا بُدَّ من أن يهرب من الصليب تحت أي حجة، ولذلك ارتبط التعبير – في الإنجيل – بكلمة [يُهلكها] أي يخسرها إلى الأبد كوضع طبيعي لمحبة النفس على مستوى [[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]φιλέω[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]أما تعبير من [*يبغض نفسه*]، [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ويبغض هنا تأتي في اليونانية بلفظة [FONT=&quot]μισῶν[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (ميسوون) وهي من الفعل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]μισέω[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (ميسيو) وتعني [أَبْغَضَ؛ اسْتَكْرَه؛ اشْمَأَزّ مِن؛ بَغَض؛ تَقَذّر مِن؛ مَقَت؛ نَفَر مِن؛ ترفع عن، قلل من شأن] ومن المستحيل فهم هذا التعبير إلا باستكمال الكلام، لأن هنا لا يتكلم عن كراهية النفس بشكل عام، لأن معنى كراهية النفس في عدم مصالحة = اضطراب في الشخصية وهذا يعتبر مرض نفسي ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Borderline personality disorder[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) وبالطبع لا علاقة له بكلام الرب نهائياً، لأن كلام الرب موجه على نحو خاص، لأن يبغض نفسه في الإنجيل لها معنى يحتاج تدقيق في فهمه، لكي لا نقع في مفاهيم مختلطة تُأذي نفسيتنا وتحطمنا، فلو تتبعنا الآية سنجدها مشروحه في كلمة (في هذا العالم، وربح العالم كله)، لأن يبغض هنا تختص بهذا العالم، لأن تعبير الرب دقيق وواضح في تركيبته [*يُبْغِضُ نَفْسَهُ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ*] وفي ترابط الإنجيل في المعاني نستطيع أن نفهم هذا الكلام فهماً صحيحاً على ضوء هذه الآية: [لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يَنْتَفِعُ الإِنْسَانُ لَوْ *رَبِحَ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ وَخَسِرَ نَفْسَهُ*؟ أَوْ مَاذَا يُعْطِي الإِنْسَانُ فِدَاءً عَنْ نَفْسِهِ؟][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وطبعاً يلزمنا أن نوفي المعنى حقه لنفهم القصد من كلمة [*هذا العالم*] لأنه لا يقصد هنا الأشخاص أو الناس كما هو مبين في آية إنجيل يوحنا التي تُظهر محبة الله [لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا *أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ* حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ *كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ* بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ – يوحنا 3: 16]، فالعالم هنا الذي نتكلم عنه ليس القصد منه تعبير العالم في يوحنا 3: 16، بل مقصود معنى آخر مختلف تماماً، والتعبير الذي يتم شرحه الآن بعيد كل البعد عن تعبير [أحب الله العالم] فحتى كلمة محبة مختلفة، لأن محبة الله في إنجيل يوحنا تأتي في اليونانية مشتقة من الفعل [[FONT=&quot]ἀγαπάω[/FONT][FONT=&quot]] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]agapaó[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) وهي محبة فائقة تختص بطبيعة الله لأن الله محبة [[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Θεὸς ἀγάπη[/FONT][FONT=&quot]] والمحبة الإلهية تحمل معنى الإحسان المستمر والبرّ والرفعة والسمو والعطاء السخي الفياض كتيار السيل المتدفق من الشلال الشاهق الارتفاع والذي لا يستطيع أن يقف أمامه شيئاً ليعوقه عن السريان، والحب هنا بلا مقابل ومستمر حتى أعلى درجات البذل بلا تردد أو تراجع مهما ما كانت النتيجة، فمحبة الله في إنجيل يوحنا تختص بالعالم من جهة الإنسان بصفته المحبوب عند الله على شكل خاص جداً. [/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]عموماً المحبة دائماً تتجه نحو البذل، فالإنسان حينما يُحب يبذل ويتخلى، فلو أحب نفسه أو ذاته في معزل عن الله، سيحبها في العالم الحاضر الشرير الفاني وليس في المجد الآتي الباقي، والعالم حسب تعبير الرب في الآية التي نحن بصددها الآن: [*يُبْغِضُ نَفْسَهُ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ*] القصد منه هو كل ما في العالم من [شهوة الجسد، شهوة العيون، تعظم المعيشة]، وكلها تنحصر في ملذات الدنيا التي تخص الحس الجسدي، ولو أحببنا أن نضعها في صورة عامة نستطيع أن نقول أن المحبة هنا تنحصر في الآتي:[FONT=&quot] [محبة الظلمة – محبة المجد الباطل بين الناس – محبة الجسد والخضوع لشهواته الحسية للتلذذ والمتعة الوقتية – محبة المال – محبة الكراسي والمناصب والتسلط على حياة الناس (سواء على المستوى العالمي أو حتى الكنسي والخدمي) – الكبرياء والتعالي][/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وهذه كلها تعتبر حالة ظلمة وعداوة لله، لأنها نتاج ثمار أعمال شريرة.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*+ **[FONT=&quot]فالظلمة بطبيعتها ضد النور[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: وهذه هي الدينونة إن النور جاء إلى العالم، وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور، لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة.                               (يوحنا 3: 19)[/FONT][/FONT]​ *+ **[FONT=&quot]والعالم ضد المسيح وعداوة لله*[FONT=&quot]: مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم، محبة العالم عداوة لله. [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 18: 26؛ يعقوب 4: 4)[/FONT]​ *+ **[FONT=&quot]ومجد الناس ضد مجد الله*[FONT=&quot]: كيف تقدرون أن تؤمنوا وأنتم تقبلون مجداً بعضكم من بعض. والمجد الذي من الإله الواحد لستم تطلبونه.                                       (يوحنا 5: 44)[/FONT][/FONT]​ *+ **[FONT=&quot]والجسد ضد الله، لأن أعماله لا تسره*[FONT=&quot]: لأن اهتمام الجسد (ملذاته) هو موت.. هو عداوة لله؛ لأنه ان عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون، ولكن ان كنتم بالروح تميتون أعمال الجسد فستحيون؛ وأعمال الجسد ظاهرة التي هي: زنى، عهارة، نجاسة، دعارة، عبادة الأوثان، سحر، عداوة، خصام، غيرة، سخط، تحزب، شقاق، بدعة، حسد، قتل، سكر، بطر، وأمثال هذه التي اسبق فأقول لكم عنها كما سبقت فقلت أيضاً أن *الذين يفعلون مثل هذه لا يرثون ملكوت الله*.                                      (رومية 8: 6، 7، 13؛ غلاطية 5: 19 – 21)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 أبريل 2018)

[FONT=&quot]فالإنسان لو أحب نفسه (وانحصر في ذاته وانغمس في ملذاته الوقتية بطياشة وبلا تعقل) فأنه سيتخلى – تلقائياً – عن المسيح الرب ولن يتبعه أبداً، بل سيشفق على ذاته وسيهرب من الصليب ولن يحمله، وبالتالي فلن يستحق المسيح الرب كأمر طبيعي.​​    [FONT=&quot]*أما من يبغض نفسه في هذا العالم الحاضر الشرير، *
ولا يتبع شهوات الجسد وملذاته الخاصة، فأنه بسهولة يقبل الصليب، لأنه أنكر نفسه منذ البداية كما سبق وتم الشرح في بدايات الموضوع، وبذلك يحفظ نفسه لحياة أبدية لا تزول، فأن لم نقع كحبة الحنطة ونموت ونُدفن مع المسيح الرب، فلن نأتي بثمر كثير، فلزاماً علينا أن نقرر مثلما قال بطرس الرسول في متى 19: *ها نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك*، (فلن نتبعه إلا بعد ترك كل شيء)، والرب نفسه قدم الصلاة لأجل من يتبعه بإخلاص في يوحنا 17: أيها الآب أُريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني، يكونون معي حيث أكون، لينظروا مجدي الذي أعطيتني.​
    [FONT=&quot]ومن هنا نفهم كلام الرب الذي قاله في يوحنا 12: [FONT=&quot]إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ *يَخْدِمُنِي فَلْيَتْبَعْنِي* وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا هُنَاكَ أَيْضاً يَكُونُ خَادِمِي. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدِمُنِي يُكْرِمُهُ الآبُ​[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فخدمة المسيح أيها القراء الأعزاء لا تأتي بتحضير الدرس وافتقاد النفوس والعمل داخل الكنيسة من ناحية الشكل ووظيفة الخدمة، ولا حتى من خلال الأبحاث المدققة وكتابة الكتب وشهرتنا كخدام أو مسيحيين ولا بأي شيء آخر، بل هذه كلها تعتبر نتيجة وليست الخدمة الحقيقية في ذاتها، لأن خدمة المسيح لها أصول هو بنفسه حددها ولم يتركها لاستنتاج الناس ولا لرأيهم الشخصي وتأملاتهم وأفكارهم السامية، إذ أنها تبدأ بالموت وتنتهي بالمجد، أي بتكريم الآب، وهذا يتم كالمسيح وفي المسيح.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]فلا كرامة من الآب لأحد بدون المسيح الرب، كما أنه لا كرامة مع المسيح بدون الصليب، وهكذا لن تكون هناك خدمة حقيقية نستطيع أن نُقدمها للمسيح ويقبلها منا أن لم ننكر ذاتنا أولاً ونبغض أنفسنا في هذا العالم الحاضر الشرير، ونحمل الصليب كل يوم، ونتبعه للموت ومن ثمَّ القيامة، لأنه كيف نقدم مجد الابن الوحيد للنفوس ونحن لم نتذوق بعد خبرة قيامته في حياتنا حينما نذوق الموت معهُ أولاً، لأن كيف تُثمر حبة الحنطة أن لم تقع وتُدفن أولاً في أعماق ظُلمة تربة الأرض ثم تروى ويوضع عليها السباخ اللازمة والغير محببة لأحد، فيخرج منها الحياة حتى تُصبح نبته ومن ثم تنمو وتطرح ثمراً لائقاً مقبولاً نافعاً للجميع![/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]لذلك الآيات أتت بترتيب متقن لتوضح قصد الرب بكل دقة دون جهد: [/FONT]
  *+ **[FONT=&quot]قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ*[FONT=&quot]، اَلْحَقَّ، الْحَقَّ، أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ *تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ *فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ. *مَنْ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا وَمَنْ يُبْغِضُ نَفْسَهُ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَحْفَظُهَا إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ*. إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ *يَخْدِمُنِي فَلْيَتْبَعْنِي* وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا هُنَاكَ أَيْضاً يَكُونُ خَادِمِي. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدِمُنِي يُكْرِمُهُ الآبُ.[/FONT][/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot]فأن أردنا حقاً أن نخدمه فلنتبعه، وتبعتيه حددها بإنكار النفس وحمل الصليب كل يوم*[FONT=&quot]، إذاً هذه هي حياتنا مع المسيح وهي عينها منهج الخدمة الأصيل، لأن هذا هو قانون الحياة المسيحية وقاعدته الأساسية ولا يوجد شيء آخر غيره، وهو: إنكار الذات وحمل الصليب لاتباع المسيح الرب للموت والقيامة لرؤية مجده[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الذي هو كساء النفس الحقيقي الذي وهبه لنا بقيامته لكي نتذوق قوته في آلامنا وأوجاعنا التي نتحملها من أجله ومن أجل الإنجيل.[/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]وليس لنا الآن إلا أن *نختتم الموضوع* بكلام القديس بطرس الرسول المستنير الواعي لمعنى حمل الصليب من جهة الخبرة على نحو شخصي للغاية:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]*+ فَإِذْ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا بِالْجَسَدِ،* 
*تَسَلَّحُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بِهَذِهِ النِّيَّةِ*. فَإِنَّ مَنْ تَأَلَّمَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُفَّ عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ (أو: فَبِمَا أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ تَحَمَّلَ الآلاَمَ الْجِسْمِيَّةَ لأَجْلِكُمْ، سَلِّحُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ بِالاسْتِعْدَادِ دَائِماً لِتَحَمُّلِ الآلاَمِ، فَإِنَّ مَنْ يَتَحَمَّلُ الآلاَمَ الْجِسْمِيَّةَ، يَكُونُ قَدْ قَاطَعَ الْخَطِيئَةَ)، *لِكَيْ لاَ يَعِيشَ أَيْضاً الزَّمَانَ الْبَاقِيَ فِي الْجَسَدِ لِشَهَوَاتِ النَّاسِ*، بَلْ لِإِرَادَةِ اللهِ. لأَنَّ زَمَانَ الْحَيَاةِ الَّذِي مَضَى يَكْفِينَا لِنَكُونَ قَدْ عَمِلْنَا إِرَادَةَ الأُمَمِ، سَالِكِينَ فِي الدَّعَارَةِ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ، وَإِدْمَانِ الْخَمْرِ، وَالْبَطَرِ، وَالْمُنَادَمَاتِ (حَفَلاَتِ[FONT=&quot]السُّكْرِ وَالْعَرْبَدَةِ)، وَعِبَادَةِ الأَوْثَانِ الْمُحَرَّمَةِ، الأَمْرُ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَسْتَغْرِبُونَ أَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَرْكُضُونَ مَعَهُمْ إِلَى فَيْضِ هَذِهِ الْخَلاَعَةِ عَيْنِهَا، مُجَدِّفِينَ. الَّذِينَ سَوْفَ يُعْطُونَ حِسَاباً لِلَّذِي هُوَ عَلَى اسْتِعْدَادٍ أَنْ يَدِينَ الأَحْيَاءَ وَالأَمْوَاتَ. فَإِنَّهُ لأَجْلِ هَذَا بُشِّرَ الْمَوْتَى أَيْضاً، لِكَيْ يُدَانُوا حَسَبَ النَّاسِ بِالْجَسَدِ، وَلَكِنْ لِيَحْيُوا حَسَبَ اللهِ بِالرُّوحِ (أو: وَلِهَذَا أُبْلِغَتِ الْبِشَارَةُ إِلَى الأَمْوَاتِ أَيْضاً لِكَيْ يَكُونُوا دَائِماً أَحْيَاءً بِالرُّوحِ فِي نَظَرِ اللهِ، مَعَ أَنَّ حُكْمَ الْمَوْتِ قَدْ نُفِّذَ بِأَجْسَادِهِمْ، فَمَاتُوا كَغَيْرِهِمْ مِنَ النَّاسِ). وَإِنَّمَا نِهَايَةُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَتْ، *فَتَعَقَّلُوا وَاصْحُوا لِلصَّلَوَاتِ*. وَلَكِنْ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ لِتَكُنْ مَحَبَّتُكُمْ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ شَدِيدَةً، لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ تَسْتُرُ كَثْرَةً مِنَ الْخَطَايَا. كُونُوا مُضِيفِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً بِلاَ دَمْدَمَةٍ (بلا تذمر). لِيَكُنْ *كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ بِحَسَبِ مَا أَخَذَ مَوْهِبَةً* يَخْدِمُ بِهَا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً، كَوُكَلاَءَ صَالِحِينَ عَلَى نِعْمَةِ اللهِ الْمُتَنَوِّعَةِ. إِنْ كَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَقْوَالِ اللهِ، وَإِنْ كَانَ يَخْدِمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَنَّهُ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ يَمْنَحُهَا اللهُ، لِكَيْ يَتَمَجَّدَ اللهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ.[/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]+ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تَسْتَغْرِبُوا الْبَلْوَى الْمُحْرِقَةَ الَّتِي بَيْنَكُمْ حَادِثَةٌ، لأَجْلِ امْتِحَانِكُمْ، كَأَنَّهُ أَصَابَكُمْ أَمْرٌ غَرِيبٌ، بَلْ كَمَا اشْتَرَكْتُمْ فِي آلاَمِ الْمَسِيحِ افْرَحُوا لِكَيْ تَفْرَحُوا فِي اسْتِعْلاَنِ مَجْدِهِ أَيْضاً مُبْتَهِجِينَ (أو: لأَنَّكُمْ كَمَا تُشَارِكُونَ الْمَسِيحَ فِي الآلاَمِ الآنَ، لاَبُدَّ أَنْ تَفْرَحُوا بِمُشَارَكَتِهِ فِي الابْتِهَاجِ عِنْدَ ظُهُورِ مَجْدِهِ). إِنْ عُيِّرْتُمْ بِاسْمِ الْمَسِيحِ فَطُوبَى لَكُمْ، لأَنَّ رُوحَ الْمَجْدِ وَاللهِ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكُمْ. أَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِهِمْ فَيُجَدَّفُ عَلَيْهِ، وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ فَيُمَجَّدُ. فَلاَ يَتَأَلَّمْ أَحَدُكُمْ كَقَاتِلٍ، أَوْ سَارِقٍ، أَوْ فَاعِلِ شَرٍّ، أَوْ مُتَدَاخِلٍ فِي أُمُورِ غَيْرِهِ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ كَمَسِيحِيٍّ فَلاَ يَخْجَلْ، بَلْ يُمَجِّدُ اللهَ مِنْ هَذَا الْقَبِيلِ. لأَنَّهُ الْوَقْتُ لاِبْتِدَاءِ الْقَضَاءِ مِنْ بَيْتِ اللهِ. فَإِنْ كَانَ أَوَّلاً مِنَّا، فَمَا هِيَ نِهَايَةُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُطِيعُونَ إِنْجِيلَ اللهِ؟ (أو: حَقّاً إِنَّ الْوَقْتَ قَدْ حَانَ لِيَبْتَدِيءَ الْقَضَاءُ بِأَهْلِ بَيْتِ اللهِ، فَإِنْ كَانَ الْقَضَاءُ يَبْدَأُ بِنَا أَوَّلاً، فَمَا هُوَ مَصِيرُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِإِنْجِيلِ اللهِ؟) وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَارُّ بِالْجَهْدِ يَخْلُصُ، فَالْفَاجِرُ وَالْخَاطِئُ أَيْنَ يَظْهَرَانِ؟ (أو: وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَارُّ يَخْلُصُ بِجَهْدٍ، فَمَاذَا يَحْدُثُ لِلشِّرِّيرِ وَالْخَاطِيءِ؟) فَإِذاً، *الَّذِينَ يَتَأَلَّمُونَ بِحَسَبِ مَشِيئَةِ اللهِ *(لا كفاعلي شرّ أو مخالفي القانون)* فَلْيَسْتَوْدِعُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ كَمَا لِخَالِقٍ أَمِينٍ (وَيُوَاظِبُوا) فِي عَمَلِ الْخَيْرِ* [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](1بطرس 4: 1 – 19)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 أبريل 2018)

انتهى الموضوع بنعمة الله طالباً من إلهنا الصالح أن يكون سبب
لتثبيت خطوات الكثيرين نافعاً لبنيانهم الروحي واكتمال مسيرتهم في الطريق
وقد تم فتح الموضوع للتعليقات والأسئلة
​


----------

